# News - C&C: Alarmstufe Rot 3: Kopierschutz: EA veröffentlicht Aufklärungs-Video zum Thema SecuROM



## System (10. November 2008)

*News - C&C: Alarmstufe Rot 3: Kopierschutz: EA veröffentlicht Aufklärungs-Video zum Thema SecuROM*

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung gefragt: Hier kannst Du deinen Kommentar zum Artikel veröffentlichen und mit anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: http://www.pcgames.de/aid,666479


----------



## OyOy (10. November 2008)

eine so lustiger betrag da fühle ich mich gleich besser die können ja gar nix böses wollen .... und was ist wenn ich kein internet habe auf dem rechner mit dem ich spielen will?


----------



## Boesor (10. November 2008)

*AW:*



			
				OyOy am 10.11.2008 12:07 schrieb:
			
		

> eine so lustiger betrag da fühle ich mich gleich besser die können ja gar nix böses wollen .... und was ist wenn ich kein internet habe auf dem rechner mit dem ich spielen will?



Dann passiert dir das gleiche wie den leuten, die andere Anforderungen, z.B. Prozessor oder Graka nicht erfüllen.
Ist doch ein völlig normaler Prozess.

Edith: Interessant, bislang war doch nur bekannt, dass man sich bei Problemen mit DRM an die kostenpflichtige Hotline wenden soll. Das scheint also auch online und damit kostenlos zu gehen? Sehr schön.


----------



## scalelll (10. November 2008)

*AW:*

Super, nur Vorteile!
Man, die vielen Anti DRM haben einfach was an der Waffel!


----------



## RonTaboga (10. November 2008)

*AW:*

Bei dem Video habe ich echt das Gefühl ein künstlich auf lustig gemachtes Propagandavideo zu sehen


----------



## k4nt0n (10. November 2008)

*AW:*

lol...

Wie "süß" xD

Jaja, alles is immer gut ... oder etwa doch nicht oO ?


----------



## maecky024 (10. November 2008)

*AW:*

da hätten sie wohl lieber das Geld für den Spot genommen und in die QS gesteckt ...



			
				RonTaboga am 10.11.2008 12:11 schrieb:
			
		

> Bei dem Video habe ich echt das Gefühl ein künstlich auf lustig gemachtes Propagandavideo zu sehen


----------



## Gilthanaz (10. November 2008)

*AW:*

EA und alle anderen SecuROM'ler können sich ihre Spiele in den Popo schieben. Mir kommt kein dreckiges DRM mehr auf den Rechner. Ich kaufe alle meine Spiele Original und habe keinen Bock auf diese Stasimethoden (Von wegen, keine persönlichen Daten.. heute nicht, aber morgen?) - da hilft auch das lieblos gemacht Propagandavideo mit dem "hippen, jungen Mann" nix. 

Nieder mit DRM. Boykott aller SecuROM Spiele.


----------



## Bensta (10. November 2008)

*AW: News - C&C: Alarmstufe Rot 3: Kopierschutz: EA veröffentlicht Aufklärungs-Video zum Thema SecuROM*

Den Leuten die gegen sowas sind sollten nur Spiele spielen dürfen, die ein einlogverfahren benutzen wie beim allen mmo´s seit Jahren üblich. Ich hoffe DRM breiten sind schnell weiter aus. Damit die Nörgler entweder bald keine Spiele mehr kaufen können weil sie nicht möchten, oder aber gar nicht mehr spielen und so die andere endlich in Ruhe lassen


----------



## baiR (10. November 2008)

*AW:*

Ich finde dieses Video auch nur lächerlich.
Ich bin auch der Meinung das der Kopierschutz wegen der Onlineaktivierung richtig scheisse ist, es hat ja nicht jeder Internet.

Ich finde auch das es nicht das gleiche ist wie mit den Hardwareanforderungen erfüllen, denn ich hatte auch schon einen guten Pc und konnte mir das Internet trotzdem nicht leisten.
Und meiner Meinung nach ist das so was von Sinnlos mit Securom weil es bei den Spielen auch wieder Cracks geben wird mit denen man die Onlineaktivierung umgeht.

Und das Video finde ich auch überhaupt nicht witzig, nur lächerlich, weil es so gezwungen auf lustig getrimmt wird. Daher kommt das Video einen vor wie ein Propagandavideo aus der DDR- oder Kriegszeit.


----------



## einkaufswagen (10. November 2008)

*AW:*



			
				RonTaboga am 10.11.2008 12:11 schrieb:
			
		

> Bei dem Video habe ich echt das Gefühl ein künstlich auf lustig gemachtes Propagandavideo zu sehen



Nein!? Wie kommst Du denn darauf??


----------



## thor2101 (10. November 2008)

*AW:*

Kein Wort von SecuRom? Na toll! Und was ist mit dem Thema verkaufen von Spielen?


----------



## Boesor (10. November 2008)

*AW:*



			
				baiR am 10.11.2008 12:27 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich finde auch das es nicht das gleiche ist wie mit den Hardwareanforderungen erfüllen, denn ich hatte auch schon einen guten Pc und konnte mir das Internet trotzdem nicht leisten.



In einem modernden guten Pc findet man doch häufig ein Modem, mehr dürfte für die einmalige Aktivierung kaum nötig sein, dafür brauchst du keinen DSL Anschluss und ne Flatrate mit monatlichen Kosten.
Schwierig könnte es werden, das gebe ich zu, wenn man keine Telefon hat. Aber ich glaube, das dürften nun wirklich nur sehr sehr wenige Leute sein.



> Daher kommt das Video einen vor wie ein Propagandavideo aus der DDR- oder Kriegszeit.



Wenn man sich aufregt ist wohl kein vergleich zu geschmacklos...


----------



## Vidaro (10. November 2008)

*AW:*

wenn Ea wenigstens entlich schaffen würde das Revoke tool zu veröffentlichen aber das bringen se auch nicht fertig ....


----------



## OyOy (10. November 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Boesor am 10.11.2008 12:10 schrieb:
			
		

> OyOy am 10.11.2008 12:07 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




danke für deine weisheit


----------



## Boesor (10. November 2008)

*AW:*



			
				OyOy am 10.11.2008 12:32 schrieb:
			
		

> Boesor am 10.11.2008 12:10 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Antworte vernünftig oder antworte gar nicht. 
Wenn du wert drauf legst mir irgendwas an den kopf zu werfen mach das per o-mail. ich werfe sehr gerne zurück! Persönliche probleme, sofern du diese mit mir hast, haben her nichts verloren!


----------



## SCUX (10. November 2008)

*AW:*



			
				baiR am 10.11.2008 12:27 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich finde dieses Video auch nur lächerlich.
> Ich bin auch der Meinung das der Kopierschutz wegen der Onlineaktivierung richtig scheisse ist, es hat ja nicht jeder Internet.


gibt doch bestimmt auch ne Hotline  :-o  Windows muss ja auch...eigentlich
das wird die Zeit zeigen...
wenn es sich nicht lohnt für die Entwickler....
also das Verhältnis zwischen _Raubkopiererdiejetztdochkaufen _ zu den _Nichtkäuferweilscheißkopierschutzmenschen_ 
....werden diese das sowieso wieder einstellen

wird es zeigen in den nächsten Monaten   

könnte auch sein das die Entwickler einfach auf Adressensammeltour sind   
da gibt es ja schon einen richtigen Markt dafür....


----------



## HLP-Andy (10. November 2008)

*AW:*

Ich finde es lustig, dass er bei den AGBs einfach empfiehlt weiter zu klicken, statt sie zu lesen.


----------



## RonTaboga (10. November 2008)

*AW: News - C&C: Alarmstufe Rot 3: Kopierschutz: EA veröffentlicht Aufklärungs-Video zum Thema SecuROM*



			
				Bensta am 10.11.2008 12:26 schrieb:
			
		

> Den Leuten die gegen sowas sind sollten nur Spiele spielen dürfen, die ein einlogverfahren benutzen wie beim allen mmo´s seit Jahren üblich. Ich hoffe DRM breiten sind schnell weiter aus. Damit die Nörgler entweder bald keine Spiele mehr kaufen können weil sie nicht möchten, oder aber gar nicht mehr spielen und so die andere endlich in Ruhe lassen



Das Problem ist allerdings, dass sehr viele dieser Nörgler dann die Seiten wechseln und sich illegale Kopien der DRM Spiele ziehen werden.

Eine andere möglichkeit ist natürlich, "alternative" Dateien zu verwenden um DRM zu umgehen aber das ist ja theoretisch auch illegal, was ich persönlich für quatsch halte da man das Spiel original gekauft hat.


----------



## Boesor (10. November 2008)

*AW:*



			
				HLP-Andy am 10.11.2008 12:40 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich finde es lustig, dass er bei den AGBs einfach empfiehlt weiter zu klicken, statt sie zu lesen.



das habe ich mir auch schon gedacht (und das es natürlich kritisch hier kommentiert wird) 
Hätten die im Nachhinein bestimmt auch anders gemacht, so ein kleiner Satz des Kaspers wie : "Und lest euch die AGB vorher auch schön durch", das wäre nicht verkehrt gewesen.

Wenne s ganz hart kommt werden gleich die ersten Verschwörungstheorien hier auftauchen, nach dem Motto: EA will mit diesem DDR/WK mäßigen Propagandavideo verhindern, dass die leute die fiesen AGB lesen.


----------



## Anthile (10. November 2008)

*AW:*

Dass die Publisher ihre Werke vor illegaler Vervielfältigung schützen wollen ist ja ihr gutes Recht und dürfte wohl für jeden nachvollziehbar sein (wenn nicht, bitte rechts oben auf das Kästchen mit dem Kreuz klicken und mal fünf Minuten mit Nachdenken verbringen).
Die momentanen Kopoerschutzsysteme sind aber so blöd, das ist so, als wenn ich mir eine DVD anschaue und erstmal den Raubkopierer-sind-Verbrecher-Spot zu hause als Laientheater darstellen müsste um den Film zu sehen.
Das ist doof und so verzichte ich lieber auf sowas und da les ich mir lieber ein Buch als mir das anzutun.


----------



## Zsinj (10. November 2008)

*AW:*

Ich hätte mit den neuen Kopierschutzsystemen kein solches Problem, wenn, ja WENN der neue Schutz auch irgendwas gegen die Schwarzkopien bewirken würde. 
Aber nachweislich bringt der neue Schutz nichts, GAR nichts. 
So bleibt am ende nur die neuen Querelen für den Besitzer, den Käufer des Originals. 

Da kann  man mir noch so lang erklären wie toll das ist und das es doch so nur besser ist und bla bla bla...


----------



## Burtchen (10. November 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Boesor am 10.11.2008 12:45 schrieb:
			
		

> HLP-Andy am 10.11.2008 12:40 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Meine These: Mit diesem fiesen Propaganda-Video will EA verhindern, dass Leute ihre gemeinen AGB lesen.

Edit: Mist, falscher Nickname


----------



## kavoven (10. November 2008)

*AW:*

Ich finde, dass Steam das beste System ist, das es für das Problem gibt. Alle Spiele sind Accountgebunden und ich kann mir, egal wo ich grade bin, einfach mal eben die Spiele, die ich bereits im Laden gekauft habe, wieder herunterladen...


----------



## KONNAITN (10. November 2008)

*AW: News - C&C: Alarmstufe Rot 3: Kopierschutz: EA veröffentlicht Aufklärungs-Video zum Thema SecuROM*

Wenn er das Gefühl hat, dass mehr über DRM gesprochen wird als über das Spiel, dann liegt das zum Teil wohl aber auch daran, dass es auch bei EA-Spielen diesbezüglich Unterschiede gibt. Wenn man sich z.B. dieses Video ansieht, gewinnt man den Eindruck, dass EA-Spiele mit SecuRom generell auf 5 verschiedenen Rechnerkonfigurationen installiert werden können. Bei Mass Effect, ebenfalls von EA, funktioniert der Installationsschlüssel aber nur dreimal. Es ist also kein Wunder, dass über solche Dinge geredet wird.


----------



## Chucky2k (10. November 2008)

*AW: News - C&C: Alarmstufe Rot 3: Kopierschutz: EA veröffentlicht Aufklärungs-Video zum Thema SecuROM*

Bin empört über das video halten die uns für so blöde oder was das kann echt nicht mehr war sein was bildet sich EA Games überhaupt ein. 

Geht doch endlich mal Pleite  erspart uns einiges als Verbraucher  und die Verarschung  EA leidet unter Realitätsverlust  haben noch nicht mitbekommen bekommen das die gamer Gemeinde Komplett EA boykottieren 
was sich auch auf der Verkaufszahlen und den verlust EA erklären läßt  EA ist am ende kein Schwein will noch spiele von EA haben. 

Mahlzeit


----------



## Bensta (10. November 2008)

*AW: News - C&C: Alarmstufe Rot 3: Kopierschutz: EA veröffentlicht Aufklärungs-Video zum Thema SecuROM*



			
				RonTaboga am 10.11.2008 12:44 schrieb:
			
		

> Bensta am 10.11.2008 12:26 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Also wenn ich mir ein Spiel kaufe und dann eine No-CD exe benutze, finde ich das voll in Ordnung. Die Gesetze sind aber glaube ich anders.


----------



## Bensta (10. November 2008)

*AW: News - C&C: Alarmstufe Rot 3: Kopierschutz: EA veröffentlicht Aufklärungs-Video zum Thema SecuROM*



			
				Chucky2k am 10.11.2008 13:09 schrieb:
			
		

> Bin empört über das video halten die uns für so blöde oder was das kann echt nicht mehr war sein was bildet sich EA Games überhaupt ein.
> 
> Geht doch endlich mal Pleite  erspart uns einiges als Verbraucher  und die Verarschung  EA leidet unter Realitätsverlust  haben noch nicht mitbekommen bekommen das die gamer Gemeinde Komplett EA boykottieren
> was sich auch auf der Verkaufszahlen und den verlust EA erklären läßt  EA ist am ende kein Schwein will noch spiele von EA haben.
> ...



Bitte nicht von dir auf andere schließen


----------



## raccoon (10. November 2008)

*AW:*

Ein schönes Propaganda-Video. Hat mir gut gefallen! Wie früher, super! Mit Propaganda fängt man halt immer die Dummen. Manches ändert sich eben nie...




			
				SCUX am 10.11.2008 12:34 schrieb:
			
		

> baiR am 10.11.2008 12:27 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dass es bei diesem Online-Aktivierungs-Mist überhaupt _nicht um den Kopierschutz geht_, ist euch noch gar nicht in den Sinn gekommen, oder? Es geht um DRM und NUR um DRM. Der Kopierschutz ist bloß eine Begleiterscheinung von DRM und ihr fallt alle drauf rein.

Wenn ihr weiter solche "tollen Spiele" kauft und weiterhin glaubt das DRM ja "nicht böse" ist (hat uns der nette vertrauensselige Mensch im Video ja auch gesagt, dann muss es ja stimmen! Richtig?) könnt ihr euch schon mal auf eine Zukunft freuen, in welcher ihr alle paar Monate eure Lizenz für euer Spiel kostenpflichtig aktualisieren müsst, wo euer Spiel komplett gesperrt wird weil ihr im offiziellen Forum einen Moderator auf die Füße getreten seit, Spiele die nicht mehr angehen weil ihr ein Konkurrenzprodukt auf eurem Rechner habt oder weil schlicht und einfach der Nachfolger erschienen ist. Aber EA ist bestimmt viel kreativer als ich. Da werden noch prima Sachen auf uns zu kommen!

Willkommen in der Welt von DRM! Wenn Onkel EA es euch nicht mehr erlaubt, dürft ihr auch nicht mehr spielen! So einfach ist das. Ach ja, eure Spiele gebraucht zu verkaufen könnt ihr dann in nicht allzu ferner Zukunft auch vergessen; den Kauf selbstverständlich auch. 

Und die tollen "Revoke"-Systeme wird es dann auch nicht mehr geben. Ist ja angeblich jetzt schon nicht selbstverständlich, sonst würden nicht so viele schreien.


Ja, alle die etwas gegen DRM haben sind schon Doof, da habt ihr voll Recht!


----------



## Boesor (10. November 2008)

*AW: News - C&C: Alarmstufe Rot 3: Kopierschutz: EA veröffentlicht Aufklärungs-Video zum Thema SecuROM*



			
				Chucky2k am 10.11.2008 13:09 schrieb:
			
		

> Bin empört über das video halten die uns für so blöde oder was das kann echt nicht mehr war sein was bildet sich EA Games überhaupt ein.



ich denke die bilden sich ein, einfach mal die Vorteile von DRM herauszuarbeiten. Ist das wirklich so skandalös? Natürlich muss man da, wie bei jeder Art von PR und Werbung, auch ein wenig mitdenken.



> Geht doch endlich mal Pleite  erspart uns einiges als Verbraucher  und die Verarschung



Das kannst du dir auch so ersparen, einfach EA und alle Meldungen über EA ignorieren, schon steht dem sorgenfreien Gamerleben nichts im Wege.



> EA leidet unter Realitätsverlust  haben noch nicht mitbekommen bekommen das die gamer Gemeinde Komplett EA boykottieren



Das habe ich ehrlich gesagt auch noch nicht mitbekommen. Von welcher Gamergemeinde sprichst du da? Weltweit? Deutschlandweit? Oder vielleicht nur 3 Leute in deinem Wohnort?



> was sich auch auf der Verkaufszahlen und den verlust EA erklären läßt  EA ist am ende kein Schwein will noch spiele von EA haben.



Naja, EA konnte seinen Umsatz im letzten Quartal steigern, sowas hat meistens (wenn es nicht gerade um Porsche geht) auch etwas mit steigenden Verkäufen zu tun. Es scheint doch noch ein paar "Schweine" zu geben, die EA Spiele haben wollen.



> Mahlzeit



Mahlzeit.


----------



## Boesor (10. November 2008)

*AW:*



			
				raccoon am 10.11.2008 13:14 schrieb:
			
		

> ....könnt ihr euch schon mal auf eine Zukunft freuen, in welcher ihr alle paar Monate eure Lizenz für euer Spiel kostenpflichtig aktualisieren müsst, wo euer Spiel komplett gesperrt wird weil ihr im offiziellen Forum einen Moderator auf die Füße getreten seit, Spiele die nicht mehr angehen weil ihr ein Konkurrenzprodukt auf eurem Rechner habt oder weil schlicht und einfach der Nachfolger erschienen ist.



Du wirst mich vermutlich naiv nennen, aber diese Zukunftsvision halte ich für das Produkt ausgeprägter Schwarzmalerei. 
Ich glaube nicht, dass es irgendwelche Hinweise gibt, die deine Prognose auch nur annähernd glaubwürdig erscheinen lassen.


----------



## raccoon (10. November 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Boesor am 10.11.2008 13:22 schrieb:
			
		

> Du wirst mich vermutlich naiv nennen, aber diese Zukunftsvision halte ich für das Produkt ausgeprägter Schwarzmalerei.
> Ich glaube nicht, dass es irgendwelche Hinweise gibt, die deine Prognose auch nur annähernd glaubwürdig erscheinen lassen.



Ja, ein bisschen überzogen hab ich, das gebe ich gerne zu.  Aber nenn mir doch bitte mal einen Grund, warum ein kapitalistisches Unternehmen, in einer kapitalistischen Marktwirtschaft in einer kapitalistischen Gesellschaftsordnung das NICHT tun sollte, wenn die Masse es mit sich machen lässt? Mit fällt ehrlich gesagt kein Grund ein...


----------



## Funrunner (10. November 2008)

*AW:*



			
				scalelll am 10.11.2008 12:10 schrieb:
			
		

> Super, nur Vorteile!
> Man, die vielen Anti DRM haben einfach was an der Waffel!



..sprach der schamlose Waffeleisen-Produzent und offerierte sein neuestes Produkt. Das "Nieder-mit-der-Meinungsfreiheit-Waffeleisen"! 

Wie gut das auch solche Deppen gibt!


----------



## Funrunner (10. November 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Gilthanaz am 10.11.2008 12:15 schrieb:
			
		

> EA und alle anderen SecuROM'ler können sich ihre Spiele in den Popo schieben. Mir kommt kein dreckiges DRM mehr auf den Rechner. Ich kaufe alle meine Spiele Original und habe keinen Bock auf diese Stasimethoden (Von wegen, keine persönlichen Daten.. heute nicht, aber morgen?) - da hilft auch das lieblos gemacht Propagandavideo mit dem "hippen, jungen Mann" nix.
> 
> Nieder mit DRM. Boykott aller SecuROM Spiele.




Richtig so. Die junge Type, die sich dort zum besten gibt, kann sich nichts dafür, weiß er ja gar nicht was die Zukunft bringt. Genaugenommen wissen wir Kritiker das auch nicht, haben aber aus der Geschichte gelernt. 

"Vertrauen muss man sich erarbeiten und wird einem nicht einfach so geschenkt!" Das gilt auch für Firmen der Entertainmentbranche!!!


----------



## Spruso (10. November 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Boesor am 10.11.2008 13:22 schrieb:
			
		

> raccoon am 10.11.2008 13:14 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Naja, dann guck mal in die Musikindustrie rüber. Da sind abgeschaltete DRM-Server keine Seltenheit mehr. Doch die haben es wenigstens kapiert, dass sich die Kunden nicht so gerne verarschen lassen und bieten nun vermehrt wieder DRM-freie Musik an.

Ausserdem lässt sich eine Spieledatei leider nicht so einfach von DRM befreien, wie ein MP3.

Ich persönlich bin jedenfalls gar kein Fan von DRM und auch wenn ich jetzt EA nicht explizit irgendwelche bösen Absichten unterstelle, finde ich es doch bezeichnend, dass man lieber so ein auf krampfhaft lustig gemachtes Video produziert, als auf die verärgerte Kundschaft zu hören. Speziell da auch dem letzten Verantwortlichen klar sein müsste, dass DRM als Kopierschutz so gut wie nichts bringt.

P.S: Noch zu der Feststellung mit dem Umsatz. EA hat mehr Umsatz gemacht, weil sie Zukäufe getätigt haben (deshalb auch die roten Zahlen in der Bilanz). Das sagt aber nichts über die Menge der Verkäufe aus. Umsatz sagt nur etwas über die grösse der Firma aus, nicht aber, ob sie gut da steht. Eine Firma, die für 10 Mio Spiele verkauft und für 5 Mio Akquisitionen tätigt hat die gleichen Umsatzzahlen, wie eine Firma, die 0 verkauft und 15Mio ausgibt. Nur hat die eine dann 5 Mio Gewinn und die andere 15Mio Verluste (einfach ausgedrückt).


----------



## Boesor (10. November 2008)

*AW:*



			
				raccoon am 10.11.2008 13:26 schrieb:
			
		

> Aber nenn mir doch bitte mal einen Grund, warum ein kapitalistisches Unternehmen, in einer kapitalistischen Marktwirtschaft in einer kapitalistischen Gesellschaftsordnung das NICHT tun sollte, wenn die Masse es mit sich machen lässt? Mit fällt ehrlich gesagt kein Grund ein...



Den ersten Glaubenssatz der Marktwirtschaft: Angebot und Nachfrage!
Ich sehe nämlich ehrlich gesagt den Käufer auch nicht so unmündig und dumm wie einige andere hier.
Je härter der Kopierschutz die Leute einschränkt, desto mehr werden dankend verzichten.
Und wenn die nachfrage sinkt werden sich die Herrsteller was anderes einfallen lassen müssen. 

Ich kann dir das aus meiner Sicht sagen:
DRM stört mich nicht (bin zwar auch nicht scharf drauf, aber es hält mich nicht vom kauf ab.)
Das liegt aber in meinem individuellen Fall damit zusammen, dass ich Spiele grundsätzlich nie verkaufe und auch imemr eine Flatrate habe.
Die hauptargumente gegen DRm ziehen bei mir also nicht.

Sollten die, wie du schon sagtest leicht überzogenen Maßnahmen bzgl. Lizenzentzug oder kostenpflichtiger Erneuerung kommen, müsste ich natürlich (wie viele andere auch) neu abwägen und würde zu dem Schluss kommen, dass sich das Produkt nicht lohnt. 

Mit meiner Entscheidung, ein DRM geschütztes Produkt zu erwerben treffe ich nur eine Entscheidung für den Moment, ich stelle den Herstellern aber keinen Freifahrtschein für alle weiteren denkbaren Maßnahmen aus.


----------



## perv (10. November 2008)

*AW:*

Boa ist das Video scheiße!!!

Da würde ich mir das Spiel ja erst recht nicht mehr kaufen.

Man kommt sich total verarscht vor!!


----------



## Boesor (10. November 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Spruso am 10.11.2008 13:35 schrieb:
			
		

> P.S: Noch zu der Feststellung mit dem Umsatz. EA hat mehr Umsatz gemacht, weil sie Zukäufe getätigt haben (deshalb auch die roten Zahlen in der Bilanz). Das sagt aber nichts über die Menge der Verkäufe aus. Umsatz sagt aber nur etwas über die grösse der Firma aus, nicht aber, ob sie gut da steht. Eine Firma, die für 10 Mio Spiele verkauft und für 5 Mio Akquisitionen tätigt hat die gleichen Umsatzzahlen, wie eine Firma, die 0 verkauft und 15Mio ausgibt. Nur hat die eine dann 5 Mio Gewinn und die andere 15Mio Verluste (einfach ausgedrückt).



Darfst es auch gerne kompliziert ausdrücken, ich hab diesbezüglich schon das eine oder andere im Hörsaal gehört.
Natürlich sagt der Umsatz nichts über den Stad der Firma aus, es müssen ja noch die Kosten abgezogen werden. 
Ich glaube aber in diesem Fall wurde schon von Umsatz = Verkäufen gesprochen und nicht von Geld, welches für Zukäufe in die hand genommen wurde.
Sollte das anders sein kann man sich statt der Umsatzzahlen imemr noch die Verkaufszahlen diverser EA Produkte anschauen, die würden dann auch zeigen, dass von einem Boykott nicht s zu sehen ist.

Edith: Mit deinem Beispiel verwirrst du mich auf den zweiten Blick jetzt doch etwas mehr.
Seit wann zählen Zukäufe zum Umsatz dazu?
Nach allen mir bekannten Definition ist der Umsatz die Summe der verkauften Güter Dienstleistungen etc. in einer Periode.

Die Zukäufe würden doch wohl eher auf das Betriebsergebnis, also den Gewinn drücken.


----------



## Diddy-89 (10. November 2008)

*AW:*

Imho sollte die Onlineaktivierung freiwillig sein und nicht für jeden, der ein Spiel kauft zwingend erforderlich. Ich selber habe z.B. keinen Internetanschluss an meinem Spiele PC. 
Es wäre imho in Ordnung wenn die Registrierung freiwillig ist und man dadurch Zusatzinhalte, wie mini AddOns etc. bekommen würde um so einen Anreiz für die Kunden zu schaffen aber die Registrierung sollte trotzdem noch Freiwillig bleiben.


----------



## RC38 (10. November 2008)

*AW:*

1.  Ganz ehrlich, wenn der SecuROM auso harmlos ist und auchso wenig tut, dann können sie ihn auch weglassen.
Ich gönns denen, dass Spore usw floppen, aber die scheinens ja nicht zu lernen.
2.  Irgendwie aber auch schade um Red Alert 3, von Fallschirmbären und Kampfschulmädchen mal abgesehen fand ich das Spiel ganz nett.


----------



## Funrunner (10. November 2008)

*AW:*



			
				kavoven am 10.11.2008 13:02 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich finde, dass Steam das beste System ist, das es für das Problem gibt. Alle Spiele sind Accountgebunden und ich kann mir, egal wo ich grade bin, einfach mal eben die Spiele, die ich bereits im Laden gekauft habe, wieder herunterladen...



Bis Valve in vielleicht 3 Jahren pleite geht und sich kein Käufer findet, da die Wirtschaftskrise voll durchschlägt und die großen Publisher sich verhalten wie derzeit die Banken (keine Geld locker machen!) 

Nur ein denkbares Szenario von tausenden. Dann stehst Du (wir) plötzlich da mit unserem Glück. Also ich spiele heute noch Quake 3 oder HL 1, warum sollte ich das nicht auch mit HL 2 wollen? Also mal ganz ehrlich ich nörgele nur daran herum, weil ich es einfach nicht einsehe mich den Publishern so auszuliefern und das als ehrlicher Kunde von unzähligen PC-Spielen! Ganz zu schweigen vom Datenschutz!

PS: Alle Steamtitel sind auch ohne Steam-Zwang zu bekommen. Ich habe auf Lan-Partys HL2, Sin, CS-Source usw. gesehen und alle haben einstimmig garantiert diese Titel in ein-zwei Tage nach Veröffentlichung bekommen zu haben. Was bitte ist denn daran so wirkungsvoll? Ich warte noch immer auf eine HL2-Compilation-Box mit allen Titeln und ohne Steam, DRM, Online-Zwang. Dafür lege ich dann mit Freuden 100 Euronen auf den Tisch und bis dahin verweigere ich die Titel, mir WURSCHT!


----------



## SCUX (10. November 2008)

*AW:*



			
				raccoon am 10.11.2008 13:14 schrieb:
			
		

> SCUX am 10.11.2008 12:34 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


öhm, sicherlich werden sich die Raubkopierer es doch überlegen bevor sie es online aktivieren oder, oder?   
ich kenne dieses System noch nicht, aber hängt eine Onlineregistrierung nicht mit dem Key-desSpiels zusammen   
oder wäre es in der Tat möglich mal eben die DVDzu kopieren und dann einfach zu registrieren


----------



## patsche (10. November 2008)

*AW:*

tja, höre ich jetzt auf irgendwelche inszenierten aufklärungsfilmchen die teilweise falsch sind, oder aber höre ich auf leute die dem ganzen doch eher neutral gegenüberstehen und nicht zu allem 'JA' sagen?

uii schwere entscheidung.


----------



## Calyptratus (10. November 2008)

*AW: News - C&C: Alarmstufe Rot 3: Kopierschutz: EA veröffentlicht Aufklärungs-Video zum Thema SecuROM*

Das Video zeigt vor allem eins: der Protest wirkt! Sonst würde EA sich nicht die Mühe machen. Das sie es tun kann nur den Grund haben, dass sie jetzt Schiss bekommen Käufer zu verlieren (was in meinem Fall zutrifft, spreche jetzt nur für mich).

Also: weiter so, schön kräftig schimpfen und nörgeln wenns um DRM geht - und keine Spiele mit DRM kaufen. Dann ist das Thema vielleicht irgendwann Geschichte, siehe mp3/DRM.


----------



## trippleyyy (10. November 2008)

*AW: News - C&C: Alarmstufe Rot 3: Kopierschutz: EA veröffentlicht Aufklärungs-Video zum Thema SecuROM*

ja bla es werden keine daten gesammelt und gespeichert. was sollten die sonst sagen?

überall wo große daten zusammenkommen werden diese genutzt siehe telekom etc etc etc


----------



## CHMB (10. November 2008)

*AW: News - C&C: Alarmstufe Rot 3: Kopierschutz: EA veröffentlicht Aufklärungs-Video zum Thema SecuROM*

Nicht schlecht. Welchen Propagandaminister haben sie dafür gewonnen?


----------



## RonTaboga (10. November 2008)

*AW:*



> öhm, sicherlich werden sich die Raubkopierer es doch überlegen bevor sie es online aktivieren oder, oder?
> ich kenne dieses System noch nicht, aber hängt eine Onlineregistrierung nicht mit dem Key-desSpiels zusammen
> oder wäre es in der Tat möglich mal eben die DVDzu kopieren und dann einfach zu registrieren



Die Raubkopierer bekommen aus dem Internet eine Fertig gefixte Version ohne DRM die werden sich schon nicht registrieren müssen bei EA


----------



## patsche (10. November 2008)

*AW:*

dass DRM bestimmt welche prgramme man auf der festplatte haben darf  wurde vollkommen unter den tisch geschoben, das sagt schon einiges.

_auf ihrer festplatte wurde ein unautorisiertes programm (nero blabla bla) gefunden_


----------



## Spruso (10. November 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Boesor am 10.11.2008 13:39 schrieb:
			
		

> Edith: Mit deinem Beispiel verwirrst du mich auf den zweiten Blick jetzt doch etwas mehr.
> Seit wann zählen Zukäufe zum Umsatz dazu?
> Nach allen mir bekannten Definition ist der Umsatz die Summe der verkauften Güter Dienstleistungen etc. in einer Periode.
> 
> Die Zukäufe würden doch wohl eher auf das Betriebsergebnis, also den Gewinn drücken.



Richtig, das war natürlich blöd ausgedrückt von mir  . *Wedelt mit einem Amulett vor den Augen von Boesor rum* Duuu, vergissssst jetzt, wassss ich gesaaaagt haaaabe!


----------



## Boesor (10. November 2008)

*AW:*



			
				patsche am 10.11.2008 14:08 schrieb:
			
		

> dass DRM bestimmt welche prgramme man auf der festplatte haben darf  wurde vollkommen unter den tisch geschoben, das sagt schon einiges.
> 
> _auf ihrer festplatte wurde ein unautorisiertes programm (nero blabla bla) gefunden_



Also bei mir funktioniert Nero zusammen mit DRM ganz großartig.


----------



## KrischanLP (10. November 2008)

*AW: News - C&C: Alarmstufe Rot 3: Kopierschutz: EA veröffentlicht Aufklärungs-Video zum Thema SecuROM*

Okay, nur damit ich das richtig verstanden habe.
Sollte ich mal über das Wochenende zu meinen Eltern fahren, oder eine lange Zugfahrt vor mir, kann ich C&C nicht spielen - Onlineverbindung vorrausgesetzt. Oder ich muss es starten bevor ich losfahre und immer an lassen oO.
Gibt es auch einen Offline Mode wie bei Steam ?!


----------



## Funrunner (10. November 2008)

*AW:*



			
				raccoon am 10.11.2008 13:14 schrieb:
			
		

> Ein schönes Propaganda-Video. Hat mir gut gefallen! Wie früher, super! Mit Propaganda fängt man halt immer die Dummen. Manches ändert sich eben nie...
> 
> Wenn ihr weiter solche "tollen Spiele" kauft und weiterhin glaubt das DRM ja "nicht böse" ist (hat uns der nette vertrauensselige Mensch im Video ja auch gesagt, dann muss es ja stimmen! Richtig?) könnt ihr euch schon mal auf eine Zukunft freuen, in welcher ihr alle paar Monate eure Lizenz für euer Spiel kostenpflichtig aktualisieren müsst, wo euer Spiel komplett gesperrt wird weil ihr im offiziellen Forum einen Moderator auf die Füße getreten seit, Spiele die nicht mehr angehen weil ihr ein Konkurrenzprodukt auf eurem Rechner habt oder weil schlicht und einfach der Nachfolger erschienen ist. Aber EA ist bestimmt viel kreativer als ich. Da werden noch prima Sachen auf uns zu kommen!
> 
> ...



Feiner ironischer Beitrag!   

Ich würde ja vorschlagen wir doofen ANTI-DRM-Gamer treten mal eine Partie "Red Alert 3" gegen die Pro-DRM-Franktion an, aber darauf werden die lange warten können...   

... nehmen wir doch lieber eine DRM-Freie Partie Quake 3 oder AoE 2.


----------



## Boesor (10. November 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Spruso am 10.11.2008 14:09 schrieb:
			
		

> Richtig, das war natürlich blöd ausgedrückt von mir . *Wedelt mit einem Amulett vor den Augen von Boesor rum* Duuu, vergissssst jetzt, wassss ich gesaaaagt haaaabe!



War was?


----------



## Boesor (10. November 2008)

*AW: News - C&C: Alarmstufe Rot 3: Kopierschutz: EA veröffentlicht Aufklärungs-Video zum Thema SecuROM*



			
				KrischanLP am 10.11.2008 14:10 schrieb:
			
		

> Okay, nur damit ich das richtig verstanden habe.
> Sollte ich mal über das Wochenende zu meinen Eltern fahren, oder eine lange Zugfahrt vor mir, kann ich C&C nicht spielen - Onlineverbindung vorrausgesetzt. Oder ich muss es starten bevor ich losfahre und immer an lassen oO.
> Gibt es auch einen Offline Mode wie bei Steam ?!



das wurde im Video doch sogar eingeblendet.
Du musst das Spiel nach der Installation das erste Mal online gehen lassen. Danach funktioniert es genau wie bei Steam offline.


----------



## ShadowRAM (10. November 2008)

*AW: News - C&C: Alarmstufe Rot 3: Kopierschutz: EA veröffentlicht Aufklärungs-Video zum Thema SecuROM*

Was'n blöder Beitrag... Die eigentlichen Probleme des DRM und des Kopierschutzes wurden ja gar nicht angesprochen.

Aber is ja klar - nee - jetzt is alles wieder gut!

hahahaha! Volksverdummung, irgendwie.


----------



## patsche (10. November 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Boesor am 10.11.2008 14:09 schrieb:
			
		

> patsche am 10.11.2008 14:08 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



bei mir jetzt auch, nachdem ich nero auf ne andere platte gepackt habe.


----------



## Rabowke (10. November 2008)

*AW:*



			
				patsche am 10.11.2008 14:08 schrieb:
			
		

> dass DRM bestimmt welche prgramme man auf der festplatte haben darf  wurde vollkommen unter den tisch geschoben, das sagt schon einiges.
> 
> _auf ihrer festplatte wurde ein unautorisiertes programm (nero blabla bla) gefunden_


Willst du uns hier veräppeln?  :-o   

 

Du meinst jetzt den Schwachsinn nicht ernst, oder? DRM steht für, extra auf Deutsch für dich: digitales Rechtemanagement. Das hat nichts mit einer Restriktion der Programme zutun, die auf deinem Computer sind.

Das ist Punkt eins, Punkt zwei ist, maximal SecuROM meckert über bestimmte Dinge *aber* auch nur dann, wenn probiert wird das Spiel auf bestimmte Wege zu starten.

Wenn du die Programme lediglich installiert hast, meckert SecuROM auf keinen Fall ... und wenn, doch, einfach das Programm aktualisieren und fertig ist.

Du kannst mir gerne eine PM schreiben und mich eines besseren belehren und mir das Programm oder die Programme nennen, die angeblich Probleme bereiten sollen.

Aber bitte nicht weiter so einen Unsinn posten ... es gibt bestimmt Leute die das dann noch glauben.


----------



## patsche (10. November 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Rabowke am 10.11.2008 14:21 schrieb:
			
		

> patsche am 10.11.2008 14:08 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



drm securom, kann man schonmal verwechseln, beides nonsinn. 
auf jedenfall ließ sich farcry2 nicht starten wegen irgendwelcher emulations software die von nero ausgingen!


----------



## XIII13 (10. November 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Rabowke am 10.11.2008 14:21 schrieb:
			
		

> Willst du uns hier veräppeln?  :-o
> 
> 
> 
> ...


DRM meckert über sowas natürlich nicht, das tut nur SecuROM. Ist aber egal, da SecuROM mit DRM arbeitet. Mehr als ein Name für eine Verfahrensweise is DRM ja gar nicht, wenn ich mich nicht irre. Aber der Kopierschutz hat bei mir schon öfters gefordert, Programme wie Deamontools zu löschen, nur weil ich ein (leeres) virtuelles Laufwerk hatte. Bei CnC kommt die Warnung sogar öfters, obwohl ich gar keins von diesem Programmen auf dem PC habe.

btw: Warhead will übrigens mehr als nur eine einzige Onlineaktivierung.


----------



## Nixtot (10. November 2008)

*AW:*

Die müssen übelst verzweifelt sein


----------



## Dyson (10. November 2008)

*AW: News - C&C: Alarmstufe Rot 3: Kopierschutz: EA veröffentlicht Aufklärungs-Video zum Thema SecuROM*

ja Mensch, da wird einem EA doch gleich sympathischer!

Das Video zeigt wiedermal deutlich für wie unterbelichtet EA seine Konsumenten hält. 
Erinnert irgendwie auch an die Sendung mit der Maus nur mit ohne Hirn. ^^


----------



## Lame89 (10. November 2008)

*AW: News - C&C: Alarmstufe Rot 3: Kopierschutz: EA veröffentlicht Aufklärungs-Video zum Thema SecuROM*

Warum nicht mehr solche viedeos von EA????...


----------



## Skorpio-AAO (10. November 2008)

*AW:*



			
				XIII13 am 10.11.2008 14:29 schrieb:
			
		

> Rabowke am 10.11.2008 14:21 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das mit Daemontool ist ja wohl klar warum sich da der Kopierschutz aufregt wenn du mal genau drüber nachdenkst oder? wofür isses denn? um CD image Datei zu benutzen ohne die CD zu haben. Das ist Fakt.

Das mit der einmaligen Anmeldung war ja auch nur explizit auf C&C bezogen.

So und jetzt noch was: Hört mit dem verdammten rumgeheule auf. wenns euch nich passt dann kaufst doch einfach nicht! Jedesmal der selbe scheiss alle kaufen und heule dann wieder rum und sagen ich kauf mir nie wieder was von der Firma XY, nächste Spiel kommt alle kaufen wieder und wieder der selbe scheiss. Lernt endlich mal aus euren Fehlern
Das war jetzt an alle gerichtet.


----------



## Fluffybaerchen (10. November 2008)

*AW:*

Einfach nur GEiL gemacht das Video. Super Typ, finde ich.


----------



## Rabowke (10. November 2008)

*AW:*



			
				patsche am 10.11.2008 14:28 schrieb:
			
		

> drm securom, kann man schonmal verwechseln, beides nonsinn.


Kann man verwechseln, wenn man aber solche Texte schreibt sollte man selber dafür sorgen, dass man keinen Unsinn schreibt.

Wenn man sich nicht sicher ist, hilft googlen oder einfach garnichts schreiben. 



> auf jedenfall ließ sich farcry2 nicht starten wegen irgendwelcher emulations software die von nero ausgingen!


Aha ... meinst du das virtuelle Laufwerk von Nero? Ich hab Nero in der Version 7.x und hatte auch eine zeitlang das Laufwerk aktiviert. Bislang hatte ich noch keine Fehlermeldung, benutz aber weiterhin eine andere, kostenlose Software & hab das Nero virtuelle Laufwerk deaktiviert.


----------



## XIII13 (10. November 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Skorpio-AAO am 10.11.2008 15:08 schrieb:
			
		

> Das mit Daemontool ist ja wohl klar warum sich da der Kopierschutz aufregt wenn du mal genau drüber nachdenkst oder? wofür isses denn? um CD image Datei zu benutzen ohne die CD zu haben. Das ist Fakt.
> 
> Das mit der einmaligen Anmeldung war ja auch nur explizit auf C&C bezogen.
> 
> ...


Und woher willst du etwas über unsere Kaufgewohnheiten wissen?


----------



## moetown83 (10. November 2008)

*AW:*

Mwhahaha,manmanman.....einfach nur DUMM das Video.


----------



## Dr-Brot (10. November 2008)

*AW:*

Der Daniele 
Wo haben die den den her bekommen?! Der Arbeitet doch für Clipfish


----------



## Stefan1981 (10. November 2008)

*AW:*

Einem Kopierschutz MUSS es scheissegal sein was ich für Programme auf dem PC habe. Solange die Original Disc im Laufwerk liegt, darf es nicht mal ne Meldung machen wenn ich ein Programm auf dem PC habe. Was anderes ist, wenn die Disc nicht im Laufwerk liegt, dann darf der KS das gerne melden oder wenn ich versuchen sollte das Spiel ohne Disc zu spielen. Der KS hat die Aufgabe das Spiel nicht starten zu lassen wenn keine Originale Disc da ist, alles andere geht den KS nen "Dreck" an, sorry für die Formulierung.


----------



## Skorpio-AAO (10. November 2008)

*AW:*



			
				XIII13 am 10.11.2008 15:17 schrieb:
			
		

> Skorpio-AAO am 10.11.2008 15:08 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 Ich kenn genug die so sinn wie ichs geschrieben hab.
Und wie sagt man so schön: Getroffene Hunde bellen.


----------



## Rabowke (10. November 2008)

*AW:*



			
				XIII13 am 10.11.2008 14:29 schrieb:
			
		

> DRM meckert über sowas natürlich nicht, das tut nur SecuROM. Ist aber egal, da SecuROM mit DRM arbeitet.


Das stimmt nicht. SecuROM arbeitet eben nicht ausschließlich mit 'DRM', nochmal: es gibt zig Spiele die zwar mit SecuROM geschützt sind, allerdings keine Limitierung haben wie oft ein Spiel installiert, aktiviert werden darf oder online aktiviert werden muss ... denn genau das ist nämlich DRM. 



> Aber der Kopierschutz hat bei mir schon öfters gefordert, Programme wie Deamontools zu löschen, nur weil ich ein (leeres) virtuelles Laufwerk hatte. Bei CnC kommt die Warnung sogar öfters, obwohl ich gar keins von diesem Programmen auf dem PC habe.


Wenn du mit CnC das aktuelle Alarmstufe Rot 3 meinst, dann kann ich dir sagen, dass diese Art von SecuROM definitiv nicht über ein installiertes Daemon-Tools meckert. Auch Sacred 2, mein letztes gekauftes SecuROM + DRM Spiel hat sich nicht über Daemon-Tools 'beschwert'.

Vllt. einfach mal deine Programme aktualisieren?

Sehr merkwürdig finde ich ja die Aussage, dass bei dir die Meldung kommen soll und du 'angeblich' überhaupt keine Software installiert hast, die dir ein virtuelles Laufwerk ermöglicht.

Kein Nero mit "Fullinstall"? Kein Alcohol 120%? Überhaupt nichts? Merkwürdig ... aber selbst weder bei Nero noch bei Alc120% bekomme ich eine Fehlermeldung.


----------



## Elbart (10. November 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Skorpio-AAO am 10.11.2008 15:22 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich kenn genug die so sinn wie ichs geschrieben hab.
> Und wie sagt man so schön: Getroffene Hunde bellen.


Sippenhaftung und Phrasendreschen, sehr nett.



			
				Skorpio-AAO am 10.11.2008 15:08 schrieb:
			
		

> So und jetzt noch was: Hört mit dem verdammten rumgeheule auf.


Uiuiui, Zensur auch noch, schon die Peitsche in der Hand?


----------



## Rabowke (10. November 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Elbart am 10.11.2008 15:27 schrieb:
			
		

> Skorpio-AAO am 10.11.2008 15:08 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Was hat das mit Zensur zutun? Er ist garnicht in der Position irgendwelche Texte zu zensieren und zweitens ist der Spruch "stop whining" auch keine Zensur sondern lediglich der Ausspruch dessen, dass man die ewigen Beiträge zu diesem Thema nicht mehr lesen kann.


----------



## Propagandhi (10. November 2008)

*AW:*

sehr schön, jetzt beginnt die Propagandaphase. Da scheint jemand kalte füsse zu bekommen?!

Warum sollte ich dem EA-Heini in dem Video das abnehmen wenn er mir erzählt "Euer Rechner wird nicht ausspioniert, Ehrlich! Keine Angst!". Vielleicht wird er nicht von EA ausspioniert, aber stattdessen von Hackern die sich den SecuROM etwas genauer angeschaut haben und nun einen Bereich meines Rechners nutzen können zu dem ich keinen zugriff mehr habe und keine Sicherheitsrichtlinien diesbezüglich einrichten kann... 

DRM beschneidet meine Rechte, dieses Kopierschutzverfahren setzt jeden ehrlichen Kunden grundsätzlich in den status eines "Raubkopierers".

DRM \ SecuROM ist ein Unsicherheitsfaktor für jeden PC mit internetanschluss.

Man sollte kein Wort von EA bezüglich Kopierschutz glauben... Der Koop-Modus wäre für mich tatsächlich ein Grund gewesen das Spiel zu kaufen, vielleicht... aber der Kopierschutz (und btw. die meiner meinung nach schlechte Umsetzung der Grafik) haben mich davon abgehalten. 

An EA, vielleicht einfach etwas mehr Qualität und etwas weniger Kopierschutz, dann kauft das zeug vielleicht wieder jemand. Es ist blödsinn zu behaupten "wenn die's nich kopieren können, dann werden sie's kaufen und wir haben weniger verluste", nicht jeder kopierer wäre ein potentieller käufer...


----------



## Mr-Phil (10. November 2008)

*AW:*

Also ich finde den Kopierschutz überhaupt nicht schlimm!! Weiß aun net wieso sich alle aufregen??!!!
Ich meine das ist doch besser als das die Leute keine Spiele mehr für den PC machen oder???


----------



## Rabowke (10. November 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Propagandhi am 10.11.2008 15:39 schrieb:
			
		

> sehr schön, jetzt beginnt die Propagandaphase.


... ich musste so grinsen als ich deinen Beitrag gelesen hab, mit dieser oben genannten Einleitung hast du dir wirklich selber ins Bein geschossen.

Herrlich!


----------



## baummonster (10. November 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Mr-Phil am 10.11.2008 15:41 schrieb:
			
		

> Also ich finde den Kopierschutz überhaupt nicht schlimm!! Weiß aun net wieso sich alle aufregen??!!!
> Ich meine das ist doch besser als das die Leute keine Spiele mehr für den PC machen oder???



Es trifft halt wieder mal die Falschen. Den Raubkopierer stört SecuROM herzlich wenig weils alles andere als unknackbar is und der ehrliche Käufer guggt wieder in die Röhre weil er sich mit diesem Gedöns rumschlagen darf.


Ach und Rabowke, is dir irgendwie langweilig oder so?


----------



## Rabowke (10. November 2008)

*AW:*



			
				baummonster am 10.11.2008 16:01 schrieb:
			
		

> Ach und Rabowke, is dir irgendwie langweilig oder so?


Eigentlich nicht, wieso?  :-o


----------



## Propagandhi (10. November 2008)

*AW:*

@Rabowke
welchen teil meines beitrags wertest Du denn bitte als Propaganda? den Nick?

als kleine Hilfe: "Propaganda bezeichnet einen absichtlichen und systematischen Versuch, Sichtweisen zu formen, Erkenntnisse zu manipulieren und Verhalten zu steuern, zum Zwecke der Erzeugung einer vom Propagandisten erwünschten Reaktion"


----------



## baummonster (10. November 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Rabowke am 10.11.2008 16:02 schrieb:
			
		

> baummonster am 10.11.2008 16:01 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dachte nur, wegen der Anzahl deiner Antworten in diesem Beitrag und die geringe Zeit die du zum antworten brauchst und so


----------



## stawacz79 (10. November 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Mr-Phil am 10.11.2008 15:41 schrieb:
			
		

> Also ich finde den Kopierschutz überhaupt nicht schlimm!! Weiß aun net wieso sich alle aufregen??!!!
> Ich meine das ist doch besser als das die Leute keine Spiele mehr für den PC machen oder???




du findest ihn also nicht schlimm,warscheinlich weil du bisher keine schlechten erfahrungen gemacht hast....ich hab gestern mein system neu aufgesetzt und neue hardware verbaut,,so nun wollte ich abends crysis warhead und farcry2 neu installieren(vorher jeweils 1mal aktiviert und ordentlich deinstalliert)und was passiert?die aktivierung funktioniert nichtmehr,bei fracry konnt ich das problem mitlerweile mit einer datei von der ubisoftseite lösen,nach ellenlangem kopieren,verschiedene ordner löschen und dateien umbenennen,,bei cryschiss wart ich immernoch auf ne stellungnahme von EA,....super kopierschutz.....


----------



## Boesor (10. November 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Propagandhi am 10.11.2008 16:03 schrieb:
			
		

> @Rabowke
> welchen teil meines beitrags wertest Du denn bitte als Propaganda? den Nick?
> 
> als kleine Hilfe: "Propaganda bezeichnet einen absichtlichen und systematischen Versuch, Sichtweisen zu formen, Erkenntnisse zu manipulieren und Verhalten zu steuern, zum Zwecke der Erzeugung einer vom Propagandisten erwünschten Reaktion"



Vielleicht eher die tatsache, dass man sich des Eindrucks nur schwer erwehren kann, dass du genauso Propaganda betreibst wie EA, nur eben mit dem entgegengesetzen Ziel.
Oder wie darf man die zeilen unter der Einleitung verstehen?


----------



## Propagandhi (10. November 2008)

*AW:*

das war'ne feststellung, ist es denn nicht wahr? Ich seh das zumindest so. 

Es kamen ja schon einige kommentare seitens EA bezüglich dem ansturm der Kunden gegen den Kopierschutz, aber das sich EA nun die Mühe macht (ich geh davon aus, dass die produktion dieses Videos nicht billig war) und dieses Video produziert zeigt für mich, dass die kritik ernst genommen wird. 

Leider aber nicht in die richtige richtung agiert wird und dem Kunden, wiedermal, erzählt wird wie harmlos SecuROM ist. Nach dem motto, je öfter wir es sagen um so mehr wird die kritik aus den gehirnen der menschen verschwinden.


----------



## stawacz79 (10. November 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Propagandhi am 10.11.2008 16:14 schrieb:
			
		

> das war'ne feststellung, ist es denn nicht wahr? Ich seh das zumindest so. Es kamen ja schon einige kommentare seitens EA bezüglich dem ansturm der Kunden gegen den Kopierschutz, aber das sich EA nun die Mühe macht (ich geh davon aus, dass die produktion dieses Videos nicht billig war. und dieses Video produziert zeigt für mich, dass die kritik ernst genommen wird. Leider aber nicht in die richtige richtung agiert wird und dem Kunden, wiedermal, erzählt wird wie harmlos SecuROM ist. Nach dem motto, je öfter wir es sagen um so mehr wird die kritik aus den gehirnen der menschen verschwinden.




was soll an dem video teuer gewehsen sein???das spiel was er installiert???


----------



## hogan1980 (10. November 2008)

*AW:*

Wie jetzt? Der Mann im Video sagt, ich kann das Spiel so oft auf EINEM Rechner installieren wie ich will?
Los ihr Leute von den ganzen Spiele Zeitschriften,es liegt an euch uns User mal richtig aufzuklären!
Ich hoffe das ich auf PCGAMES.de in den nächsten tagen mal einen umfangreichen Aufklärungsbericht lesen kann!


----------



## Boesor (10. November 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Propagandhi am 10.11.2008 16:14 schrieb:
			
		

> das war'ne feststellung, ist es denn nicht wahr? Ich seh das zumindest so.



Aha, deine Aussagen sind also Feststellungen, EA´s Aussagen sind Propaganda. Hmmm.....




> Leider aber nicht in die richtige richtung agiert wird und dem Kunden, wiedermal, erzählt wird wie harmlos SecuROM ist. Nach dem motto, je öfter wir es sagen um so mehr wird die kritik aus den gehirnen der menschen verschwinden.



Und inwiefern unterschiedet sich dies von der taktik sagen wir mal einer Forenuser hier, die mir auch ständig erzählen wie bösartig DRM ist, dass ich bald nichts mehr damit anfangen kann, ausspioniert werde etc.?
Da könnte man glatt meinen, das Spiel mit der "Angst", welches hier ständig auf die Spitze getrieben wird, ist noch ein wenig mehr Propaganda.


----------



## stawacz79 (10. November 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Boesor am 10.11.2008 16:25 schrieb:
			
		

> Propagandhi am 10.11.2008 16:14 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




das mit dem ausspionieren glaub ich eh nich so richtig,,,was aber fakt is das ich gestern neue hardware verbaut habe und nun zwei spiele nichtmehr aktiviert bekomme


----------



## Boesor (10. November 2008)

*AW:*



			
				hogan1980 am 10.11.2008 16:19 schrieb:
			
		

> Wie jetzt? Der Mann im Video sagt, ich kann das Spiel so oft auf EINEM Rechner installieren wie ich will?
> Los ihr Leute von den ganzen Spiele Zeitschriften,es liegt an euch uns User mal richtig aufzuklären!
> Ich hoffe das ich auf PCGAMES.de in den nächsten tagen mal einen umfangreichen Aufklärungsbericht lesen kann!



Du kannst sogar in der aktuellen (oder wars die davor?) printausgabe eine sehr schöne Aufklärung bekommen


----------



## Propagandhi (10. November 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Boesor am 10.11.2008 16:25 schrieb:
			
		

> Propagandhi am 10.11.2008 16:14 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Du stellst meine Glaubwürdigkeit in frage, die von EA, einem MegaKonzern natürlich nicht. Wählst Du auch weil Du den Blödsinn den dir Politiker erzählen glaubst? 

zu punkt zwei. Erwartest Du von den leuten die SecuROM einsetzen aufklärung? Ich find es gut, wenn die negativen aspekte von DRM so breit getreten werden wie der Konsumwahn im Fernsehen breitgetreten wird. Hier gibts halt'ne plattform dafür...


----------



## Boesor (10. November 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Propagandhi am 10.11.2008 16:32 schrieb:
			
		

> Du stellst meine Glaubwürdigkeit in frage, die von EA, einem MegaKonzern natürlich nicht. Wählst Du auch weil Du den Blödsinn den dir Politiker erzählen glaubst?
> 
> zu punkt zwei. Erwartest Du von den leuten die SecuROM einsetzen aufklärung? Ich find es gut, wenn die negativen aspekte von DRM so breit getreten werden wie der Konsumwahn im Fernsehen breitgetreten wird. Hier gibts halt'ne plattform dafür...



Was ich wie beurteile oder gut finde ist doch erstmal nicht die Frage, es ging doch nur darum dir aufzuzeigen, dass gewisse Anstrengungen hier im Forum genauso als Propaganda durchgehen wie das Video von EA.
Der Unterschied liegt natürlich darin, dass EA mehr Geld hat und daher ein Video produzieren kann.

Und ja, ich stelle die Glaubwürdigkeit von jedem infrage, der mir was von ausspionieren und Lizenzentzug durch abschalten der Server erzählt. dies sind nämlich keine fakten, sondern lediglich Vermutungen und mögliche Szenarien.

ich erwarte am ehesten Aufklärung von leuten, die neutral an die Sache rangehen, also sich zuerst mal an Fakten halten.


----------



## LPSoldier09 (10. November 2008)

*AW:*

Ich versteh die aufregung um securom eigentlich gar nicht. Bei mir gibt es keine probleme oder sonstiges. Die meisten Kritiken sind doch sowieso von EA-Hassern, die dem bösen kapitalistischen Unternehmen was neues anhängen wollen. Beschwert euch doch mal bei google über ihre politik mit dem Privatdatenzeug. für mich ist google die gefahr. war erst vor kurzem aufm seminar und dort hat man gesagt dass google mehr als 80% der weltweiten server kontrolliert. *angst einflös


----------



## Propagandhi (10. November 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Boesor am 10.11.2008 16:35 schrieb:
			
		

> Propagandhi am 10.11.2008 16:32 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



da stimme ich dir natürlich zu: http://www.golem.de/0804/59229.html

was bei mp3s möglich ist, ist auch bei Games möglich, das verfahren ist nämlich das gleiche


----------



## stawacz79 (10. November 2008)

*AW:*



			
				LPSoldier09 am 10.11.2008 16:40 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich versteh die aufregung um securom eigentlich gar nicht. Bei mir gibt es keine probleme oder sonstiges. Die meisten Kritiken sind doch sowieso von EA-Hassern, die dem bösen kapitalistischen Unternehmen was neues anhängen wollen. Beschwert euch doch mal bei google über ihre politik mit dem Privatdatenzeug. für mich ist google die gefahr. war erst vor kurzem aufm seminar und dort hat man gesagt dass google mehr als 80% der weltweiten server kontrolliert. *angst einflös




auch zu dir nochmal....
du findest ihn also nicht schlimm,warscheinlich weil du bisher keine schlechten erfahrungen gemacht hast....ich hab gestern mein system neu aufgesetzt und neue hardware verbaut,,so nun wollte ich abends crysis warhead und farcry2 neu installieren(vorher jeweils 1mal aktiviert und ordentlich deinstalliert)und was passiert?die aktivierung funktioniert nichtmehr,bei fracry konnt ich das problem mitlerweile mit einer datei von der ubisoftseite lösen,nach ellenlangem kopieren,verschiedene ordner löschen und dateien umbenennen,,bei cryschiss wart ich immernoch auf ne stellungnahme von EA,....super kopierschutz.....


----------



## Nodhead (10. November 2008)

*AW:*



			
				RonTaboga am 10.11.2008 12:11 schrieb:
			
		

> Bei dem Video habe ich echt das Gefühl ein künstlich auf lustig gemachtes Propagandavideo zu sehen


Amen.


----------



## Jerec (10. November 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Nodhead am 10.11.2008 16:54 schrieb:
			
		

> RonTaboga am 10.11.2008 12:11 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Das Gefühl hab ich nämlich auch. EA ist sich um die negative publicity durchaus bewußt und hat dieses lächerliche Propagandavideo produziert und die PCG veröffentlicht es auch noch.

Ganz großes KINO    . 

Liebe Jungs und Mädels von EA, anstatt teure, sinnlose PR Clips zu produzieren, verwendet das Budget doch lieber auf Qualität, Preis und vorallem: eine langlebig Community.

Die Konkurrenz macht es doch prima vor, denn auch heute noch spielen viele Spieler, Starcraft, Diablo 1+2 und Warcraft und der nächste Teil von Starcraft wird schon sehnsüchtig erwartet.

Was findet man bei EA: DRM, schlechte Produktqualität, fehlende Patches, eine kaum vorhandene Community sowie einen miserabelen Produktlebenszyklus. Ich für meinen Teil könnte mich auch mit diesem DRM notfalls anfreunden, wenn doch nur der Rest stimmen würde, aber EA verliert langsam aber deutlich wirklich den Anschluß an die zahlende Kundschaft.

Just my 2 Cents   

C  ya

JEREC


----------



## Boesor (10. November 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Jerec am 10.11.2008 17:15 schrieb:
			
		

> Nodhead am 10.11.2008 16:54 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Da PCG möglichst neutral berichtet veröffentlichen die das selbstverständlich.
Ich wäre auch arg enttäuscht, wenn dies anders wäre.
Ist ja nicht die Anti DRM Oase hier.


----------



## gamerslin (10. November 2008)

*AW:*

Wer mit SecuROM nicht klar kommt sollte kein PC Spielen !

Kauft euch eine Konsole und seid Glücklich.

Ist echt albern wie immer von den ganzen PC Nerds rum geheult wird ."Ich komme mit SecuROM nicht klar mein 10 jahre alter pc der 100 Vieren und Trojaner hat wird damit einfach nicht fertig,wieso nur" ? Vielleicht weil ich die Fehlerquelle bin und so blöd meinen PC zu Defragmentieren und ihn zu Pflegen (regelmäßigen Vieren Scan usw.) 

Wie gesagt ich kann über euch nur Lachen 

schaut euch die Verkaufszahlen an von SecuROM Spielen und dann sagt mir nochmal das so viele Leute damit Probleme haben !
oder es nicht für gut halten. 

Wobei mal wieder nur die Deutschen am rum meckern sind und teilweise die Amis (quelle:News auf pcg.)

mfg. Ein Gamer ohne SecuROM Probs 

bin Command & Conquer: Alarmstufe Rot 3 zocken.


----------



## Nodhead (10. November 2008)

*AW:*



			
				gamerslin am 10.11.2008 17:37 schrieb:
			
		

> Wer mit SecuROM nicht klar kommt sollte kein PC Spielen !
> 
> Kauft euch eine Konsole und seid Glücklich.
> 
> ...


Wenigstens fruchted bei dir die Propaganda. Themen wie Wiederverkauf, Abschaltung der DRM Server und keine Patchnachlieferung, sowie Verweigerung einer zusätzlichen Instalation, Zerschießen wichtiger Systemroutinen in Extremfällen und oldschool non net Zockerpc's werden ja mal eben unter den Tisch gekehrt. Das, was da als "Feature" hervorgehoben wird, verewigen andere in ihrer "Gamer Bill of Rights", Pflichten der Entwickler und Rechte der Kunden!


----------



## ING (10. November 2008)

*AW:*

nice try, ea, nice try  

@gamerslin: hauptsache "ja" sagen, wa? und wer "nein" sagt wird niedergemacht und denonziert, woran erinnert mich das nur?


----------



## onkelotto (10. November 2008)

*AW:*

ui , ein Mann mit einem Lustigen Vogelnest auf dem Kopf erzählt uns das SecuRom
ne ganz feine sache ist .

Besser hätte das selbst ein Karl-Eduard von Schnitzler  uns Vollpfosten nicht
näherbringen können .

 Ab sofort kaufe ich nur noch spiele mit securom


----------



## MeIkor (10. November 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Boesor am 10.11.2008 14:10 schrieb:
			
		

> Spruso am 10.11.2008 14:09 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


EA hat im Oktober 07  Bioware und Pandemic übernommen. Kosten ca. 850 Mio Dollar.
Biowar hat u.a. Mass Effect entwickelt. Alle Mass Effect Verkäufe fliessen also ins Umsatzplus mit ein, die Kosten der Übernahme reduzieren den Gewinn.
Wie man von globalen plattformübergreifenden Umsatzzahlen auf DRM schließen will, ist mir jedoch ein Rätsel.


----------



## BassiSchwarz (10. November 2008)

*AW:*

Wenn man hier so die Kommentare liest, muss man wirklich am Geisteszustand einiger Forumsteilnehmer zweifeln.
Einige legen eine Paranoia an den Tag, die wirklich nur noch als grotesk zu beschreiben ist.

Es gibt genau geregelte Verbraucherrechte, gegen die keine Firma, auch nicht EA, einfach so verstossen kann.
Genausowenig wird man ausspioniert, das ist einfach nur absurd. Wenn dem so wäre, müssten diejenige, die spionieren auch wieder mit massiven rechtlichen Konsequenzen rechnen.

Einige denken scheinbar, wir leben hier in einem rechtsfreien Staat, in welchem Firmen machen dürfen, was sie wollen. Dem ist aber nicht so, und deswegen wird Ausspionieren von irgendwelchen Daten weiterhin Fiktion bleiben.
Und falls es doch eine Firma wagt heimlich Daten auszuspionieren, wird sie an den Konsequenzen untergehen.

Und auf den KS zu verzichten ist eben keine Option. Die Spiele werden sich dadurch kaum besser verkaufen. 
Das wäre genauso, wie wenn ich sagen würde, wenn man bei Autos auf Schlösser verzichtet wird die Anzahl der Autodiebstähle sinken.   

Letzendlich sind diejenigen, die Spiele "raubkopieren" schuld daran, dass es immer härtere KS geben wird.
Gäbde es keine Raubkopieren, könnten die Publisher dieses Argument nicht mehr bei schwachen Verkaufszahlen ausspielen. 
Dann müssten sie sich um die wirklichen Ursachen kümmern, was zu einer Qualitätssteigerung führen würde.


----------



## madace77 (10. November 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Nodhead am 10.11.2008 18:05 schrieb:
			
		

> . Themen wie Wiederverkauf, Abschaltung der DRM Server und keine Patchnachlieferung, sowie Verweigerung einer zusätzlichen Instalation, Zerschießen wichtiger Systemroutinen in Extremfällen und oldschool non net Zockerpc's werden ja mal eben unter den Tisch gekehrt. Das, was da als "Feature" hervorgehoben wird, verewigen andere in ihrer "Gamer Bill of Rights", Pflichten der Entwickler und Rechte der Kunden!



105% agreeed.

Finde auch, dass das Video nur ein ganz schwach gemachter Versuch ist (der aber aufgrund der Aufmachung sicherlich ein paar junge Spieler überzeugen wird...  ), das Thema DRM/Securom kleinzureden.

Dieser "hippe Moderator" geht NULL auf potentielle Probleme ein, empfiehlt mehr oder weniger die AGBs UNGELESEN zu akzeptieren (ja, doch so lässt sich sicherlich am besten Geld verdienen mit dem dummen Kundenpack) und schwärmt von der Hotline, die unverschämt teuer ist. 

EA, jetzt kaufe ich, wie beschlosse, RA3 nicht und in Zukunft wohl generell keine EA Spiele mehr. Bei so viel Propaganda (ja, das ist in diesem Zusammenhang auch die korrekte Wortwahl - solange man nicht von Progromen redet, gell Herr Wullf?  ) wird einem ja schlecht!


----------



## SentryBot02 (10. November 2008)

*AW:*

Der Kerl im Vid erzählt was davon, das man das Spiel auf einem Rechner sooft installieren könne, wie man will. Ääh, hab ich da was falsch verstanden? Ich dachte die Zahl der Installationen ist insgesamt egal auf wieviel PCs auf 3 begrenzt!?


----------



## Boesor (10. November 2008)

*AW:*



			
				MeIkor am 10.11.2008 18:17 schrieb:
			
		

> Wie man von globalen plattformübergreifenden Umsatzzahlen auf DRM schließen will, ist mir jedoch ein Rätsel.



Ganz einfach, die ganze Aussage war ja ursprünglich auf die Behauptung eines Users gerichtet, die besagte, dass alle Gamer EA boykottieren würden.
Und wenn der Umsatz nicht gerade massiv einbricht, deutet dass chonmal drauf hin, dass das mit dem Boykott wohl eher ein feuchter traum ist.
Wem Restzweifel bleiben empfehle ich, die Verkaufscharts zu studieren.


----------



## Prometheus1983 (10. November 2008)

*AW:*

Um von vornherein mal was klar zu stellen: *Heult nicht soviel rum, sondern freut euch lieber das überhaupt noch Spiele für unsere Rechenknechte produziert werden!*

Ich kann einfach nicht verstehen warum alle sich über SecuROM aufregen. Klar, grundsätzlich kann SecuROM tief in das System eingreifen, aber dennoch sollte man den Publishern soweit vertrauen das SecuROM nur das macht, was es soll, nämlich Raubkopierer im Zaum halten! Abgesehen davon steht in den AGBs was SecuROM macht bzw. welche Daten übertragen werden. Solltet ihr irgendwann beweisen können das SecuROM mehr überträgt bzw. macht  als es laut AGB/EULA darf bzw. sollte kann ich nur gratulieren. Wenn ihr dann klagt ist euch nen unbeschwertes Leben ohne Geldmangel und Sorgen gewiss! (vorausgesetzt die Anwälte der Entwickler zerreißen euch nicht in der Luft) 

Abgesehen davon regt mich folgender, schon oft gehörter Satz auf: "Ich habe das Spiel gekauft, damit gehört es mir und ich will damit machen was ich will...!" -> *FALSCH!!!*

Wer sich mal die Mühe gemacht hat die EULA bzw. AGB durchzulesen wird bei jedem Spiel zweifelsohne auf einen Satz stoßen der besagt das man mit dem Kauf des Spieles lediglich die *Nutzungsrechte* am Spiel erwirbt. In welchem Rahmen diese Nutzungsrechte Einschränkungen unterliegen obliegt dem *Eigentümer*, und nein, der Eigentümer ist nicht der Besitzer (also der Spieler) und ja, es gibt nen ganz erheblichen Unterschied zwischen Eigentum und Besitz. Ich erspare mir jetzt das zu erklären. Jeder der Wikipedia kennt kann sich gerne weiterbilden...

Fakt ist das der Entwickler bzw. Publisher des Spiels (halt der, der als Eigentümer in den AGBs genannt wird) rein rechtlich gesehen jederzeit sogar die Herausgabe der Software fordern könnte! Darüber hinaus unterliegt es dem Eigentümer die Nutzungsrechte nach eigenem Belieben seinen Vorstellungen anzupassen. Also seit froh das es nur SecuROM ist das ihr installiert und nicht eure Seele die ihr verkauft. Ausserdem wird niemand gezwungen das Spiel zu kaufen oder den AGBs zuzustimmen!

Mein persönlicher Standpunkt zu SecuROM ist  klar: *Ich bin kein Fan davon, aber ich sehe es als Notwendigkeit an um das Überleben von PC Spielen zu gewährleisten!* Klar kann auch SecuROM mit Cracks umgangen werden, aber das wird nur zu noch härteren Kopierschutzmaßnahmen führen!

Und um noch kurz diesen Hype mit dem Root-Kit den Wind aus den Segeln zu nehmen:
Ja, SecuROM *kann*  tief ins System eingreifen. Ja, es hat *Gemeinsamkeiten* mit einem Root-Kit. Ja, es *kann* das System lahmlegen . -> Tut es bei Spielen aber alles nicht, weil es bei Spielen genau dafür nicht programmiert wurde!

Zur Zeit habe ich 5 oder 6 Spiele mit SecuROM auf der Platte und habe damit NIE irgendwelche Probleme gehabt. Es wird immer viel gemeckert, aus Unwissenheit und der allgemeinen Panikmache im Internet (siehe Bewertung von Spielen mit SecuROM bei Amazon, wo zum großteil sogar von Leuten gemeckert wird weil sie mal was schlechtes über SecuROM gehört haben ohne je ein einzige Spiel mit SecuROM selbst besessen zu haben), aber denkt mal logisch und ein wenig aufgeschlossener und bildet euch eure eigene Meinung. Es ist nicht immer alles schlecht weil einer sagt es sei so! 

Und sein wir mal ehrlich:
*Trotz dem Gemeckere, gekauft wird trotzdem!*

Jetzt aber Schluss…soviel liest eh keiner! ^^


----------



## SGDrDeath (10. November 2008)

*AW:*



			
				BassiSchwarz am 10.11.2008 18:32 schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn man hier so die Kommentare liest, muss man wirklich am Geisteszustand einiger Forumsteilnehmer zweifeln.
> Einige legen eine Paranoia an den Tag, die wirklich nur noch als grotesk zu beschreiben ist.
> 
> Es gibt genau geregelte Verbraucherrechte, gegen die keine Firma, auch nicht EA, einfach so verstossen kann.
> ...



Hm, die Telekom existiert noch obwohl sie das gemacht hat was du hier gerade erzählst. Also sei dir mal nicht so sicher mit dem was du so erzählst und glaubst.


----------



## MeIkor (10. November 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Boesor am 10.11.2008 18:37 schrieb:
			
		

> MeIkor am 10.11.2008 18:17 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bei der Verteilung von Konsolenspielen zu PC Spielen ist eine Korrelationsvermutung von Umsatz zu DRM Akzeptanz in einer Periode massiver Investition in plattformübergreifenden Entwicklerfirmen an den Haaren herbeigezogen. 
Verkaufscharts können bedingt helfen. Jedoch ist es schwer Szenarien beurteilen, die nicht eingetreten sind: also entgangene Gewinne oder Verluste durch DRM freie Distribution sind nur zu schätzen.
Grundstudiumsdefinitionen über Umsatz helfen sehr wenig.


----------



## bravo (10. November 2008)

*AW:*

Blöd ist, dass in dem Video genau die Details über den Kopierschutz verschwiegen werden, die nervig sind. z.B. was ist ein Rechner? Wenn ich Hardware tausche (was ich relativ oft mache) wie lange ist es dann noch derselbe Rechner,...

Witzig finde ich auch "Dann akzeptiert man die AGB's..." - von Lesen ist beim Otto-Normal-User schon seit Jahren keine Rede mehr


----------



## Boesor (10. November 2008)

*AW:*



			
				MeIkor am 10.11.2008 18:49 schrieb:
			
		

> Bei der Verteilung von Konsolenspielen zu PC Spielen ist eine Korrelationsvermutung von Umsatz zu DRM Akzeptanz in einer Periode massiver Investition in plattformübergreifenden Entwicklerfirmen an den Haaren herbeigezogen.



Daher hab ich ja noch die verkäufe angefügt, wem das mit dem Umsatz nicht reicht. 



> Verkaufscharts können bedingt helfen. Jedoch ist es schwer Szenarien beurteilen, die nicht eingetreten sind: also entgangene Gewinne oder Verluste durch DRM freie Distribution sind nur zu schätzen.



Das mag ja sein, aber (und ich wiederhole mich zum (achtung wiederholten mal): Es ging nur darum, dass kein vollkommener (und auch kein ansatzweiser) Boykott von EA Spielen stattfindet. 
Gut, es wird vielleicht auch leute geben, die aus 1 Mio verkaufter Spore Einheiten einen Boykotterfolg stricken werden, aber dann verlassen wir auch allmählich den Boden der realität.



> Grundstudiumsdefinitionen über Umsatz helfen sehr wenig.



Oho, hast wohl gerade dein hauptstudium erreicht? An "meiner" Uni war da übrigens die definition von Umsatz noch genauso wie im grundstudium, sollte das bei dir nicht der Fall sein würde ich mir Gedanken machen.


----------



## Boesor (10. November 2008)

*AW:*



			
				bravo am 10.11.2008 18:58 schrieb:
			
		

> Blöd ist, dass in dem Video genau die Details über den Kopierschutz verschwiegen werden, die nervig sind. z.B. was ist ein Rechner? Wenn ich Hardware tausche (was ich relativ oft mache) wie lange ist es dann noch derselbe Rechner,...


 Wie würdest du denn Werbung aufziehen?


----------



## Loki2643 (10. November 2008)

*AW:*

Ich verstehe ehrlich gesagt das Geschreie um den Kopierschutz nicht. Wenn man das Spiel original hat, so hat man im Allgemeinen auch keine Probleme.
-> Allerdings ist mir nicht bekannt, ob es Probleme gibt, wenn man kein Internet hat. Bei HL2 mit Steam war das damals ein echtes Problem.
--> Am meisten regen sich doch oft diejenigen auf, die von Vornherein nicht vorhatten, sich das jeweilige Spiel original zu kaufen, weil sie dann auf einen passenden Crack hoffen müssen, oder? >.<


----------



## stawacz79 (10. November 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Loki2643 am 10.11.2008 19:35 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich verstehe ehrlich gesagt das Geschreie um den Kopierschutz nicht. Wenn man das Spiel original hat, so hat man im Allgemeinen auch keine Probleme.
> -> Allerdings ist mir nicht bekannt, ob es Probleme gibt, wenn man kein Internet hat. Bei HL2 mit Steam war das damals ein echtes Problem.
> --> Am meisten regen sich doch oft diejenigen auf, die von Vornherein nicht vorhatten, sich das jeweilige Spiel original zu kaufen, weil sie dann auf einen passenden Crack hoffen müssen, oder? >.<






du findest ihn also nicht schlimm,warscheinlich weil du bisher keine schlechten erfahrungen gemacht hast....ich hab gestern mein system neu aufgesetzt und neue hardware verbaut,,so nun wollte ich abends crysis warhead und farcry2 neu installieren(vorher jeweils 1mal aktiviert und ordentlich deinstalliert)und was passiert?die aktivierung funktioniert nichtmehr,bei fracry konnt ich das problem mitlerweile mit einer datei von der ubisoftseite lösen,nach ellenlangem kopieren,verschiedene ordner löschen und dateien umbenennen,,bei cryschiss wart ich immernoch auf ne stellungnahme von EA,....super kopierschutz.....

sry fürs doppelposten:


----------



## Boesor (10. November 2008)

*AW:*



			
				stawacz79 am 10.11.2008 19:37 schrieb:
			
		

> sry fürs doppelposten:



Das ist kein Doppelpost mehr, sondern mindestens ein fünffachpost.
Bitte, bitte, hör endlich auf diese Geschichte immer wieder zu posten!
Allmählich hat es jeder begriffen.


----------



## stawacz79 (10. November 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Boesor am 10.11.2008 19:39 schrieb:
			
		

> stawacz79 am 10.11.2008 19:37 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ja sorry,,,aber scheinbar hatts eben nicht jeder begriffen...oder es liest sich nich jeder den ganzen thread durch..aber ich hör ja schon auf


----------



## moskitoo (10. November 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Propagandhi am 10.11.2008 16:43 schrieb:
			
		

> Boesor am 10.11.2008 16:35 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Boesor (10. November 2008)

*AW:*



			
				moskitoo am 10.11.2008 19:46 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich büße also an Glaubwürdigkeit ein, weil ich die Möglichkeit in Betracht ziehe, dass Server abgeschaltet werden. Das kam schonmal in der nahen Vergangenheit vor und kann wieder geschehen. Beweisen kann ich es natürlich nicht.
> 
> Aber kannst du mir beweisen dass nur die nötigsten Daten geschickt werden, oder dass die Server nicht irgendwann abgeschaltet werden? Unwahrscheinlich. Von daher wäre es genauso "unglaubwürdig" dies zu behaupten.



Nein, für mich büßt nur der an Glaubwürdigkeit ein, der das Abschalten der Server ohne passenden Patch als unabwendbar darstellt. Die Möglichkeit besteht natürlich, darüber lässt sich nicht streiten, über die Wahrscheinlichkeit schon.


----------



## Ra-Tiel (10. November 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Boesor am 10.11.2008 19:39 schrieb:
			
		

> [...] Bitte, bitte, hör endlich auf diese Geschichte immer wieder zu posten!


Ich hab gedacht hier im Forum wird Usern nicht der Mund verboten?



			
				Boesor am 10.11.2008 19:39 schrieb:
			
		

> Allmählich hat es jeder begriffen.


Das denk ich mir auch bei jeder "Crysis-Screenshot" News...


----------



## Boesor (10. November 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Ra-Tiel am 10.11.2008 19:49 schrieb:
			
		

> Boesor am 10.11.2008 19:39 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Und das kannst du auch weiter denken, oder fängt für dich ein verbot mit dem Wort "Bitte" an. Und vor allem ging es auch nicht um den Inhalt, sondern mehr um die Häufigkeit des gleichen Beitrags.
Also was soll schon wieder dieser Verfolgungswahn? Deine grundrechte hier im Forum sind nicht in gefahr.


----------



## moskitoo (10. November 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Loki2643 am 10.11.2008 19:35 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich verstehe ehrlich gesagt das Geschreie um den Kopierschutz nicht. Wenn man das Spiel original hat, so hat man im Allgemeinen auch keine Probleme.
> -> Allerdings ist mir nicht bekannt, ob es Probleme gibt, wenn man kein Internet hat. Bei HL2 mit Steam war das damals ein echtes Problem.
> --> Am meisten regen sich doch oft diejenigen auf, die von Vornherein nicht vorhatten, sich das jeweilige Spiel original zu kaufen, weil sie dann auf einen passenden Crack hoffen müssen, oder? >.<



Der Crack ist schon bei der "Downloadversion" dabei, und diese Version ist meistens schon vorher erhältlich. 
Raubkopierer bemerken Securom nichtmal. 

PS: Ich will damit nicht die Raubkopien loben, sondern aufzeigen wie sinnlos dieser Kopierschutz ist.


----------



## Ra-Tiel (10. November 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Boesor am 10.11.2008 19:49 schrieb:
			
		

> Nein, für mich büßt nur der an Glaubwürdigkeit ein, der das Abschalten der Server ohne passenden Patch als unabwendbar darstellt. Die Möglichkeit besteht natürlich, darüber lässt sich nicht streiten, über die Wahrscheinlichkeit schon.


Auf der anderen Seite ist es absolut utopisch und naiv zu glauben, dass "das schon rechtzeitig gemacht wird".

Ich verweise einfach mal auf Flagship Studios. Die haben das IP ihrer Spiele (Hellgate London und Mythos) als Sicherheiten gegeben. Als FSS dann den Bach runterging, gingen die Rechte an diesen Spielen an andere Firmen, und die Entwickler von FSS _durften_ nichts mehr an den Spielen machen weil sie nicht mehr deren Eigentümer waren.


----------



## Calyptratus (10. November 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Boesor am 10.11.2008 19:39 schrieb:
			
		

> stawacz79 am 10.11.2008 19:37 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hey Boesor, bitte, bitte hör doch auf ständig deine besserwisserischen, vorhersehbaren Kommentare zu posten. Allmählich hat es jeder begriffen.


----------



## Ra-Tiel (10. November 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Boesor am 10.11.2008 19:50 schrieb:
			
		

> Und das kannst du auch weiter denken, oder fängt für dich ein verbot mit dem Wort "Bitte" an. [...]


Der Ton macht die Musik. Und "Bitte bitte bitte hör endlich auf..." klingt nicht freundlich, sondern pampig.

Ach, nochwas: sehr schönes Baiting am Ende des Posts. Sie werden immer besser.


----------



## stawacz79 (10. November 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Ra-Tiel am 10.11.2008 19:59 schrieb:
			
		

> Boesor am 10.11.2008 19:50 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




ich versteh schon was er meinte,war ja auch schon der dritte gleiche post von mir.allerdings hätt ich mir auch erwartet das vieleicht jemand mal darauf eingeht...


----------



## Boesor (10. November 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Ra-Tiel am 10.11.2008 19:59 schrieb:
			
		

> Boesor am 10.11.2008 19:50 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ja, wie auch immer, weitere interpretationen und beschwerden kannst du gerne mir oder dem Sternie deines Vertrauen (  )  per O-Mail schicken, hier hat das nichts verloren.


----------



## Huskyboy (10. November 2008)

*AW:*

der kommentar von meinem cheffe war geil

"ist das ne blöde s.." 

Chef hat nämlich massive lag probleme bei C&C3 und das auf nem Quadcore, so von wegen "super flüssig"    vorallem superflüssig nur von HDD? Ich kann BluRays "superflüssig" auf meinem PC Gucken vom Medium und da soll das mit EAs totkomprimierten DVD videos nicht gehen? 

"und das geile ist ich brauch die DVD nicht" wie es jeder "illegale kopierer" ebenso nicht braucht..

der typ ist für mich ungefähr so glaubwürdig wie Merkel oder Ypsilanti, oder Koch oder Bush..   

sicher das das nen offizielles EA video ist? das ist doch perfekte satire..


----------



## Prime85 (10. November 2008)

*AW:*

Mmh, die Sendung mit der Maus lässt grüßen. Sorry EA, bei mir hat das "Aufklärungsvideo" nichts gebracht. Ich werde mir trotzdem keine Spiele mit DRM kaufen (und nein, ich werde sie mir auch nicht illegal besorgen!). Auf Online-Aktivierungen habe ich echt keinen Bock. Zum Glück gibts (im Moment) noch DRM-frei Spiele.


----------



## JayDaGee (10. November 2008)

*AW:*

Das Video ist überflüssig. C&C wird nicht gekauft. Durch ein solches, kleines Video soll ich umgestimmt werden? Die halten uns sicher genauso für doof wie die SPD den mündigen Bürger.

Ich will einfach nicht meinen Spielerechner ans Internet packen. Eine kostenpflichtige Hotline anrufen? Ich dachte ich hätte für das Spiel schon gezahlt.

Macht die Hotline kostenlos, dann überleg ich es mir. Aber das wird ja nicht passieren. Die Kosten dafür sollte ich durch das Spiel schon bezahlt haben.

Ich fühle mich verarscht, man wie schön waren die 90er Jahre.

An alle SecuRom Liebhaber. Ich könnt solche Kritiken nicht mehr hören? Ja warum leest ihr dann im Forum/Artikel die Meinungen genau dazu? Ihr wisst doch ganz genau was da wieder geschrieben wird. Dann klickt sowas doch gar nicht mehr erst an und euer Leben ist sofort entspannter und weniger stressig.


----------



## Huskyboy (10. November 2008)

*AW:*

aber mal im ernst

eines hat das video ja, es ist lustig, ganz im gegensatz zu den AR3 Videosequenzen   

aber DRM ist KEIN kopierschutz, das ist SecuROM..


----------



## Prime85 (10. November 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Huskyboy am 10.11.2008 20:49 schrieb:
			
		

> aber mal im ernst
> 
> eines hat das video ja, es ist lustig, ganz im gegensatz zu den AR3 Videosequenzen
> 
> aber DRM ist KEIN kopierschutz, das ist SecuROM..



Nach meinem Wissen ist aber nicht bei jedem SecuROM-Spiel eine Internetaktivierung zwingend erforderlich und auch keine Limitierung der Installationen.


----------



## Huskyboy (10. November 2008)

*AW:*

SecuROM kann das, muss es aber nicht nutzen

das legt der lizenznehmer von SecuRom selbst fest was er einsetzen möchte, und was nicht


----------



## Shadow_Man (10. November 2008)

*AW:*

Das mit der Online Aktivierung ist übrigens kein fester Bestandteil von SecuROM, sondern fügt der Hersteller erst selbst noch ein. Wie man z.B. bei Fallout 3 sieht, kann man den Kopierschutz auch ganz ohne das Onlinegedöns verwenden. Und darum geht es mir und sicher auch vielen Kritikern. Ich hab nichts gegen Kopierschutz, gegen was ich aber etwas habe sind die Online-Aktivierungen und Online-Bindungen.
Genau das WIRD aber in dem Video nicht angesprochen. Das was wir kritisieren ist nämlich: Was passiert, wenn die Online-Unterstützung nicht mehr stattfindet oder die Server runtergefahren werden? Was passiert dann mit meinem Spiel? Kann ich es dann noch weiterzocken oder wird es komplett entwertet? Darum geht es!


----------



## Huskyboy (10. November 2008)

*AW:*

ist doch klar das EA nur mit den pseudovorteilen hausieren geht, keine DVD.. toll dafür ne riesen datenmenge auf der HDD,.. wo ist der Mehrwert zu ner kopie?..


----------



## Shadow_Man (10. November 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Huskyboy am 10.11.2008 21:09 schrieb:
			
		

> ist doch klar das EA nur mit den pseudovorteilen hausieren geht, keine DVD.. toll dafür ne riesen datenmenge auf der HDD,.. wo ist der Mehrwert zu ner kopie?..



Lachen musste ich, als er sagte, dass dadurch das man das Spiel komplett installiert, nichts mehr ruckeln wird und alles super flüssig laufen wird   
Irgendwie hat ich bei dem gucken des Video das Gefühl, als wäre man bei Bravo TV oder so


----------



## Prime85 (10. November 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Shadow_Man am 10.11.2008 21:07 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hab nichts gegen Kopierschutz, gegen was ich aber etwas habe sind die Online-Aktivierungen und Online-Bindungen.
> Genau das WIRD aber in dem Video nicht angesprochen. Das was wir kritisieren ist nämlich: Was passiert, wenn die Online-Unterstützung nicht mehr stattfindet oder die Server runtergefahren werden? Was passiert dann mit meinem Spiel? Kann ich es dann noch weiterzocken oder wird es komplett entwertet? Darum geht es!



Richtig, darum geht es mir auch. Ich habe nichts gegen Kopierschutz im Allgemeinen (wenn er denn was bringen würde...) und auch nichts gegen EA.


----------



## MrBigX (10. November 2008)

*AW:*



			
				JayDaGee am 10.11.2008 20:42 schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> An alle SecuRom Liebhaber. Ich könnt solche Kritiken nicht mehr hören? Ja warum leest ihr dann im Forum/Artikel die Meinungen genau dazu? Ihr wisst doch ganz genau was da wieder geschrieben wird. Dann klickt sowas doch gar nicht mehr erst an und euer Leben ist sofort entspannter und weniger stressig.


Ich glaube, die wollen das, was alle Anhänger aller Seiten in allen Diskussionen wollen: Dich auf ihre Seite ziehen.


----------



## Raptor (10. November 2008)

*AW:*

Also das Video ist ja wirklich ein Witz. Und nun wird auch noch von EA der Punkt genannt, dass man keine DVD mehr braucht!! Uihh toll, das geht aber auch ohne SecuROM und DRM. Naja man muss das Video ja nicht ernst nehmen und das kann ich auch nicht. Aber wenn EA schon Geld für so ein Propagandavideo ausgibt dann scheint das Thema ihnen ja richtig Problem zu bereiten.


----------



## fsm (10. November 2008)

*AW:*

"Wir sind Entwickler. Wir wollen nicht, dass Spiele gecracked werden." -- guter Ansatz. "Wir ignorieren vollkommen, dass so gut wie JEDES (!!!) Spiel in weniger als einem Tag frei erhältlich ist, ganz ohne diesen Quatsch." --schlechter Punkt! Einzig und allein UT3 macht es richtig: Scheiß auf Kopierschutz, aber wer dieses (hauptsächliche Multiplayerspiel) online spielen will, braucht einen gekauften Code. Recht so!

Ich kaufe mir die meisten Spiele (gut, manche leihe ich mir von Freunden aus, aber ich hole mir echt das Meiste) - trotzdem cracke ich sie! Oberste Stufe: Kein Datenträger im Laufwerk. Das ist mein Hauptgrund, Cracks zu verwenden. Mittlere Stufe: Ladezeiten! Bei einigen Spielen kommt ja erstmal 10-20 Sekunden lang diese rotierende Disk als Icon, bis das Spiel startet; ganz extrem bei Fahrenheit, das in jeder LAdepause neu die DVD zum Rotieren bringt - auch dagegen helfen Cracks. Unterste Stufe - eigentlich schon zu extrem, aber ich will meinen Standpunkt deutlich machen - Neustart des Systems! Bei manchen Spielen musste man doch wegen des Kopierschutzes rebooten, das dauert bei mir etwa 3-4 Minuten. Fixed Exe runterladen dauert 20 Sekunden.

Also - liebe Entwickler, lasst es doch einfach. Alone in the Dark geht schlecht und Splinter Cell 3 hat ein halbes Jahr gedauert, aber das sind die einzigen Ausnahmen, die mir einfallen. Spart euch die Lizenzgebühren! Investiert lieber in die Programmierer und liefert für das Geld ein besseres Spiel ab!

Fertig.


----------



## Huskyboy (10. November 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Shadow_Man am 10.11.2008 21:14 schrieb:
			
		

> Huskyboy am 10.11.2008 21:09 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



und ich erst, mein rechner hier spielt BluRays/HDDVD videos in echtzeit, da sollen diese totkomprimieren Bink oder was auch immer Videos von C&C AR3 nen problem sein.. das spiel ruckelt übrigens auch von HDD wenn man es drauf anlegt


----------



## DeVan90 (10. November 2008)

*AW:*

Die Onlineaktivierung reicht doch völlig aus, wofür dann noch so ein scheiss Kopierschutz. 
Ich spiel selbst sehr viel UT2k4 und da fungiert ja sogar einer der Patches als " no cd crack ". Ok, das Spiel ist im SP der letzte Dreck, aber trotzdem  
Eine Onlinekativierung ist doch wesentlich einfacher und bereitet weniger Probleme als die ganzen Kopierschutze ( hmm was ist eigentlich die mehrzahl davon lol ^^ ) Ich hatte jedenfalls nie Probleme mit einer Onlineaktivierung. 
Was solls, EA kann mich sowieso ^^ Das letzte EA Game ist schon laaange her.


----------



## blaCk-SourCe (10. November 2008)

*AW:*

was für ein Clown -.-


----------



## SoSchautsAus (10. November 2008)

*AW: News - C&C: Alarmstufe Rot 3: Kopierschutz: EA veröffentlicht Aufklärungs-Video zum Thema SecuROM*

Nettes Video. Ich kauf trotzdem keine Spiele mit Online-Aktivierung. 

SSA


----------



## Jens238 (10. November 2008)

*AW: News - C&C: Alarmstufe Rot 3: Kopierschutz: EA veröffentlicht Aufklärungs-Video zum Thema SecuROM*

Nun ja, die Zeit wird es zeigen.......

Freue mich schon auf die Pappnasen die nachher am Heulen sind, weil die DRM-Server
abgeschaltet wurden


----------



## SirVolkmar (10. November 2008)

*AW:*



			
				OyOy am 10.11.2008 12:07 schrieb:
			
		

> eine so lustiger betrag da fühle ich mich gleich besser die können ja gar nix böses wollen .... und was ist wenn ich kein internet habe auf dem rechner mit dem ich spielen will?



Genau ich habe auch kein Internet auf mein Spiele Rechner und das bleibt auch so deswegen werden keine Spiele gekauft die eine Internet Anmeldung wünschen.
Es Ist gut wenn eine Abfrage kommt bzw DVD Check im Laufwerk das muß reichen.


----------



## Shadow_Man (10. November 2008)

*AW:*

Und es gibt immer mehr Spieler die sich dagegen wehren, bzw. klagen: http://www.gamepolitics.com/2008/11...et-ea-securom-sims-amp-spore-creature-creator


----------



## Jens238 (11. November 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Shadow_Man am 10.11.2008 23:49 schrieb:
			
		

> Und es gibt immer mehr Spieler die sich dagegen wehren, bzw. klagen: http://www.gamepolitics.com/2008/11...et-ea-securom-sims-amp-spore-creature-creator



Richtig so........


----------



## patsche (11. November 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Shadow_Man am 10.11.2008 21:07 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hab nichts gegen Kopierschutz, gegen was ich aber etwas habe sind die Online-Aktivierungen und Online-Bindungen.
> Genau das WIRD aber in dem Video nicht angesprochen.



seh ich genauso, traurig nur dass die pro drm'ler immer meinen das leute mit genau diesen gedankengängen raupkopierer seien.


----------



## Shadow_Man (11. November 2008)

*AW:*

Wenn man mal genauer überlegt, ist das mit dem DRM + Online-Aktivierung doch sowieso total überflüssig. Wenn ich z.B. FIFA oder C&C online spielen will, muss ich doch sowieso ein Online-Konto anlegen und das geht eh nur mit Originalversion + Key. 
Da könnte man eigentlich komplett auf den Kopierschutz verzichten, weil da alleine der Key schon reicht.


----------



## TCPip2k (11. November 2008)

*AW:*

Naja, angenommen ich hätte einen Kopierschutz der spioniert, dann würde ich genau so ein Video für die Öffentlichkeit machen ;P


----------



## patsche (11. November 2008)

*AW:*



			
				TCPip2k am 11.11.2008 00:54 schrieb:
			
		

> Naja, angenommen ich hätte einen Kopierschutz der spioniert, dann würde ich genau so ein Video für die Öffentlichkeit machen ;P



wäre auf jedenfall ein idee, denn dass der kram "telefoniert" dürfte wohl jedem klar sein......ok ausser EA.


----------



## Urda (11. November 2008)

*AW:*

Peter Lustig läßt grüßen. PcLight mit 
löwenzahn... was ne verharmlosung. Für alle 
die wissen wollen wie schädlich SecuRom 
tatsächlich ist, hier ein paar Infos:  http://reclaimyourgame.com/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=52&Itemid=13

_Nachtrag,_ ich habe den Link korrigiert, er ist nun anklickbar.


----------



## Jens238 (11. November 2008)

*AW:*



			
				patsche am 11.11.2008 00:55 schrieb:
			
		

> TCPip2k am 11.11.2008 00:54 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Vieleicht doch, sie wollen es nur nicht zugeben. Wäre schlecht für das schlechte Image


----------



## Rabowke (11. November 2008)

*AW:*



			
				patsche am 11.11.2008 00:55 schrieb:
			
		

> wäre auf jedenfall ein idee, denn dass der kram "telefoniert" dürfte wohl jedem klar sein......ok ausser EA.


Also mir ist das nicht klar. Ich weiss, dass SecuROM einen Hash-Key sendet & meinen Produktkey an diesen bindet. Ich weiss, dass dieser Key auch lokal auf meinem PC gespeichert wird und bei jedem Start 'offline' verglichen wird, sprich der Key wird neu generiert & mit dem gespeicherten verglichen.

Wenn beide gleich sind ... dann startet das Spiel. Wenn beide differieren, dann muss man das Spiel neu aktivieren.

Das ist mein Stand der Dinge, anscheinend weisst du ( wie sooft ) mehr. Also lass mich an deinem grandiosen Fachwissen teilhaben und zeige mir, in welchem Umfang SecuROM 'nach Hause telefoniert' & welche Dinge gesendet werden.

Wie gesagt, eine einmalige Aktivierung ... dort wird etwas gesandt. Keine Frage, versteht jeder. 

Also schnapp dir ein Ethernet-Sniffer und analysiere die Pakete & poste uns hier deine Erkenntnisse. Ich kann dir sagen, dass SecuROM nicht nach Hause telefoniert wenn es einmal aktiviert wurde und ich kann dir sagen, dass die Pakete, welche bei der erstmaligen Aktivierung gesendet werden so kurz sind, dass dort kein Platz ist für irgendwelche Spionage.

Ich bin gespannt ...

( Falls du wiedermal keine Beweise für deine Behauptungen hast ... wars ein typischer patsche Beitrag von dir: viel heiße Luft  ).

Edit: Ich war sogar so frei und hab dir einen kostenlosen Sniffer rausgesucht, damit solltest du keine Probleme haben. Viel Erfolg!


----------



## patsche (11. November 2008)

*AW:*

man kann es auch übertreiben, dass ea (und andere) seine spieler ausspioniert sollte wohl spätestens seit battlefield 2 bzw. hellgate klar sein, da nützt es auch nichts alles auf den entwickler zu schieben  

hier mal ein kleiner artikel darüber; http://berlin4life.de/?p=62.

edit//
im übriegen bleibt ohne aktive internetverbindung der bildschirm bei red alert 3 schwarz, komisch.


----------



## Rabowke (11. November 2008)

*AW:*



			
				patsche am 11.11.2008 08:48 schrieb:
			
		

> man kann es auch übertreiben, dass ea (und andere) seine spieler ausspioniert sollte wohl spätestens seit battlefield 2 bzw. hellgate klar sein, da nützt es auch nichts alles auf den entwickler zu schieben
> 
> hier mal ein kleiner artikel darüber; http://berlin4life.de/?p=62.


Ist das jetzt dein ernst? Das du mir so einen Wisch als "Beweis" lieferst? Du hast mir lediglich einen Blogeintrag zu Hellgate London geschickt der mit SecuROM überhaupt nichts am Hut hast.

Der Blogeintrag berichtet über InGame Werbung ... 

Man kann es übertreiben ... du tust es seit div. Beiträgen ohne überhaupt stichhaltige Beweise und/oder Argumente zu bringen die *deine* Aussagen bestätigen.

Es ist halt merkwürdig das man viele private Seiten findet, die darüber berichten das SecuROM ein Rootkit wäre und Hackern Hof & Tor öffnet. Fakt ist aber, dass man bis dato keine fundierten Berichte darüber gefunden hat und auch in 'einschlägigen' Foren keine Exploits dazu findet.

Bring mir respektive uns wirklich fundierte (!) Aussage zu diesem Thema oder ich werde demnächst deine Beiträge zu diesem Thema löschen bzw. modifizieren wenn du weiterhin Dinge verbreitest die du nicht beweisen bzw. bestätigen kannst.



> edit//
> im übriegen bleibt ohne aktive internetverbindung der bildschirm bei red alert 3 schwarz, komisch.


Was meinst du genau damit? Mein Rechner ist halt immer am Internet, von daher weiss ich nicht, ob diese Aussage stimmt ... was ich aber weiss, dass es mittlerweile einen Patch von EA gibt was Probleme mit der Update Suche behebt. Da bleibt nämlich im Menü der Bildschirm schwarz bzw. switcht zurück auf den Desktop, des weiteren reagiert das Menü träge.

Es gibt einen 'workaround' der inoffiziell, aber durchaus erlaubt ist & besagten Patch.

Oder du erklärst mir genau was du meinst.


----------



## JayDaGee (11. November 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Rabowke am 11.11.2008 09:23 schrieb:
			
		

> patsche am 11.11.2008 08:48 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Rabowke (11. November 2008)

*AW:*



			
				JayDaGee am 11.11.2008 11:32 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich glaube er meint, dass wenn man nicht online ist bzw. den Rechner nicht am Netz hat, KEIN C&C spielen kann.


Und genau das glaube ich nicht so recht. Gibt es diesbezügl. andere Quellen als die Aussage von patsche?


----------



## DarkLogic (11. November 2008)

*AW:*

wisst ihr was toll ist.
man kann sich das spiel kaufen udn trotzdem einen Crack benutzen damit securom nicht auf den Computer kommt...
easy nech...

nur muss man dafür auch ins internet und onlien spielen is danach auch nicht möglich...

harte welt


----------



## Rabowke (11. November 2008)

*AW:*



			
				DarkLogic am 11.11.2008 12:42 schrieb:
			
		

> nur muss man dafür auch ins internet und onlien spielen is danach auch nicht möglich...


Davon ab, dass ich Cracks nur in wirklichen Ausnahmefällen billige, warum soll ein Online spielen nicht möglich sein? 90% aller Spiele setzen einen gültigen CD-Key voraus und lediglich das hindert Leute am Online spielen.

Wenn du das Spiel gekauft hast, hast du einen legitimen CD-Key und kannst folglich auch Online spielen.  :-o


----------



## Nodhead (11. November 2008)

*AW:*



			
				DarkLogic am 11.11.2008 12:42 schrieb:
			
		

> wisst ihr was toll ist.
> man kann sich das spiel kaufen udn trotzdem einen Crack benutzen damit securom nicht auf den Computer kommt...
> easy nech...
> 
> ...


Gib mal unter Ausführen "Regedit" ein und such dort nach "Securom". Dann schreib mir das hier nochmal.


----------



## Raptor (11. November 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Nodhead am 11.11.2008 15:59 schrieb:
			
		

> DarkLogic am 11.11.2008 12:42 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Witziger wird es doch erst wenn man versucht das dann einfach aus der Registry zu löschen     . Ohne Tools aus dem Internet nicht möglich


----------



## fsm (11. November 2008)

*AW:*



> wisst ihr was toll ist.
> man kann sich das spiel kaufen udn trotzdem einen Crack benutzen damit securom nicht auf den Computer kommt...


Recht so.



			
				Rabowke am 11.11.2008 14:23 schrieb:
			
		

> ...dass ich Cracks nur in wirklichen Ausnahmefällen billige...


Warum? Was hast du denn gegen sie? Einfach eine Exe, aus der zwei Zeilen gestrichen wurde, die dir also nun ein einfacheres Spielen ermöglichen. Nix Böses dabei...


----------



## Huskyboy (11. November 2008)

*AW:*

im normalfall muss man spiele nicht cracken, weil auch der kopierschutz nicht stört

aber Alarmstufe Rot 3 startet bei meinem Chef z.b. nicht, erst wenn man es crackt, und der hat das spiel gekauft.. Support von EA sagt "ihr pech".. toll!... naja mit glück startet es manchmal,aber dann ruckelt das erbärmlich.. auf einem Quadcore, Hardware ist in ordnung, alles andere geht...

hingegen es bei mir läuft,naja spiel ist aber mist..


----------



## fsm (11. November 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Huskyboy am 11.11.2008 18:26 schrieb:
			
		

> im normalfall muss man spiele nicht cracken, weil auch der kopierschutz nicht stört


Lies dir mal meinen Beitrag von gestern durch - cracken ist einfach praktischer! Kein CD-Wechsel (bei XIII ein Graus), manchmal kürzere Ladezeiten... Muss ja nicht immer illegal sein, nur das klassische "No CD".


----------



## Huskyboy (11. November 2008)

*AW:*

ich hab kein problem mit CD/DVD einlegen, tu ich eh da ich das handbuch eh brauche und das ist entweder in der Dose oder als PDF auf der CD/DVD

das nen spiel mit crack besser oder überhaupt erst läuft ist selten

NFS Most Wanted war so ein Fall, AR3 wohl auch, huch beides EA Spiele, zumal man einige EA spiele Cracken MUSS! weil die sonst garnicht auf Vista laufen.. Underground *hust*


----------



## stawacz79 (11. November 2008)

*AW:*

hab ich schon erwähnt das ich vorgestern neue hardware verbaut und mein windows neu aufgesetzt hab,,seit dem lässt sich kein spiel mehr aktivieren


----------



## fsm (11. November 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Huskyboy am 11.11.2008 18:44 schrieb:
			
		

> das nen spiel mit crack besser oder überhaupt erst läuft ist selten


Da dieses Thema wohl etwas ins Illegale abdreht, will ich hier keine Details nennen - aber glaub mit, 99% aller Spiele funktionieren noch am Erscheinungstag einwandfrei ohne Datenträger


----------



## Huskyboy (11. November 2008)

*AW:*

ich meinte besser, z.b. ruckelfrei, weniger abstürze..


----------



## fsm (11. November 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Huskyboy am 11.11.2008 19:17 schrieb:
			
		

> ich meinte besser, z.b. ruckelfrei, weniger abstürze..


Ist das so? Da Cracks in gewisser Weise Berechnungen aus dem Spiel nehmen, läuft es flüssiger und die Ladezeiten verringern sich.... Aber ich möchte jetzt nicht darüber streiten, es kommt durchaus vor, dass es mal schlecht geschrieben ist und Abstürze verursacht. Die Regel ist das aber nicht.


----------



## Rabowke (12. November 2008)

*AW:*



			
				fsm am 11.11.2008 18:38 schrieb:
			
		

> Huskyboy am 11.11.2008 18:26 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Kinnas, langsam reichts wieder mit Halbwissen verbreiten.
Ein "klassischer No CD"-Crack ist genauso illegal wo ein normaler "Crack", wobei die Unterscheidung an sich schon 'lächerlich' ist, denn was macht ein Crack normalerweise?

Er sorgt dafür das man das Spiel ohne CD/DVD Spielen kann.   

Schlussendlich wird bei einem Crack, egal welcher Umfang / Kopierschutz am Code rumgebastelt und dieser Modifiziert, der Mythos man entfernt zwei Zeilen ist seit ca. 15 Jahren überholt. Der Aufwand ist weitaus höher. 

Ich möchte euch an dieser Stelle bitten nicht so 'freimütig' über eure 'tollen' Erfahrungen mit Cracks hier zu schreiben. Das ist ein offizielles Forum eines Spielemagazines wo auch Personen vorbei schauen, die sowas hier definitiv nicht gerne lesen.

Behaltet euer 'Fachwissen' für euch & wir alle bleiben Freunde.


----------



## JayDaGee (12. November 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Rabowke am 11.11.2008 11:37 schrieb:
			
		

> JayDaGee am 11.11.2008 11:32 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wieso glaubst Du das nicht? Um Red Alert 3 spielen zu können, musst Du entweder eine Internetverbindung haben ODER die kostenpflichtige Hotline anrufen. Ansonsten kann man das Spiel nicht zocken. Brauchst Du dafür etwa eine andere Quelle? Man bist du Misstrauisch.


----------



## Rabowke (12. November 2008)

*AW:*



			
				JayDaGee am 12.11.2008 08:43 schrieb:
			
		

> Wieso glaubst Du das nicht? Um Red Alert 3 spielen zu können, musst Du entweder eine Internetverbindung haben ODER die kostenpflichtige Hotline anrufen. Ansonsten kann man das Spiel nicht zocken. Brauchst Du dafür etwa eine andere Quelle? Man bist du Misstrauisch.


 :-o   

Reden wir aneinander vorbei? Ich rede nicht von der Aktivierung, sondern davon, dass man egal wann man RA3 spielen möchte immer & ständig 'online' sein muss.

Natürlich möchte ich dafür eine Quelle haben. Weil ich das nicht glaube, das hat nichts mit misstrauisch zutun sondern etwas mit dem gesunden Menschenverstand.

Lies dir bitte nochmal meinen obigen Beitrag, den längeren, durch ... dort frage ich auch was er genau meint. Ob er die Aktivierung meint oder etwas anderes.


----------



## stawacz79 (12. November 2008)

*AW:*

also ich muss jetzt mal ne lanze für den securom support brechen,,,ich hab vor kurzem mein system neu aufgesetzt und kein spiel lies sich danach noch aktivieren(obwohl alle erst einmal aktiviert wurden). 3tage lang hab ich mich mit dem support von EA ,UBI,und 2k rumgeärgert,2vom cpu gennerierte und eine richtige antwort in wie gesagt 3tagen. und ich bin von EA teilweise richtig dumm angemacht worden,,,dann kam mir die idee doch mal securom direkt zu schreiben,,ich hatte innerhalb von 2.5 std 3 wirklich hilfreiche und vorallem nette antworten,,jedenfalls wurden ALLE spiele jetzt von securom selbst aktiviert und laufen wieder prima,,,man kann gegen diesen kopierschutz sagen was man will,dafür haben die aber den besten support den ich kenne


----------



## Ra-Tiel (12. November 2008)

*AW:*



			
				stawacz79 am 12.11.2008 14:48 schrieb:
			
		

> [...] man kann gegen diesen kopierschutz sagen was man will,dafür haben die aber den besten support den ich kenne


"... helfen einem Probleme zu lösen die man ohne sie nicht hätte." Oder so ähnlich... xD


----------



## Rabowke (12. November 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Ra-Tiel am 12.11.2008 18:12 schrieb:
			
		

> stawacz79 am 12.11.2008 14:48 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


... sowas nennt man dann Support.


----------



## stawacz79 (12. November 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Rabowke am 12.11.2008 21:06 schrieb:
			
		

> Ra-Tiel am 12.11.2008 18:12 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




securom selbst entwickelt ja wohl keine spiele,es sind die studios(die mein geld kassiert haben und sich im nachhinein einen scheiß kümmern)die diesen kopierschutz haben wollen,ob sie ihn vieleicht sogar so in auftrag gegeben haben weiß ich nicht,jedenfalls haben die die an mir verdient haben mir überhaupt nicht geholfen,,securom tat dies sofort und kompetent,bei ea kamen die dummen fragen bezüglich meiner firewall usw...so schlau bin ich selbst


----------



## Huskyboy (12. November 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Rabowke am 12.11.2008 08:32 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich möchte euch an dieser Stelle bitten nicht so 'freimütig' über eure 'tollen' Erfahrungen mit Cracks hier zu schreiben. Das ist ein offizielles Forum eines Spielemagazines wo auch Personen vorbei schauen, die sowas hier definitiv nicht gerne lesen.



naja glaubst du EA; Ubi etc wissen das nicht das das quasi jedes kindergartenkind kann?


----------



## Rabowke (12. November 2008)

*AW:*



			
				stawacz79 am 12.11.2008 21:11 schrieb:
			
		

> so schlau bin ich selbst


Ich wollte dich mit meinem Beitrag nur unterstützen. Ra-Tiel ist, sagen wir mal, etwas schwierig & braucht des öfteren mal Contra.

Und was soll ich sagen, ich geb es ihm gerne ... vorallem weil meine Freundin jetzt wieder in München ist, hab ich gaaaaaanz viel Zeit für meinen Schnuffi Ra-Tiel. Gell? *anstups*


----------



## stawacz79 (12. November 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Rabowke am 12.11.2008 21:26 schrieb:
			
		

> stawacz79 am 12.11.2008 21:11 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




 

edit: mein post war ja auch auf ra-tiel bezogen....


----------



## Rabowke (12. November 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Huskyboy am 12.11.2008 21:25 schrieb:
			
		

> naja glaubst du EA; Ubi etc wissen das nicht das das quasi jedes kindergartenkind kann?


Glauben gehört in die Kirche & in diesem Forum gibt es bestimmte Grundsätze, an die sich jeder zu halten hat.

Eines davon ist nicht unbedingt 'offenherzig' über solche Dinge zu berichten. Das ist hier keine Diskussionsgrundlage, sondern ein Hinweis meinerseits.


----------



## Huskyboy (12. November 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Rabowke am 12.11.2008 21:27 schrieb:
			
		

> Huskyboy am 12.11.2008 21:25 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ist mir schon klar, nur ist das "wie es geht" nunmal ungefähr so öffentlicht wie ähm Sarah Connors eheprobleme   

Fachwissen ist das sicherlich nicht, leider, nicht in zeiten wo auf Covern von magazinen "SO BEKOMMT MAN ALLES UMSONST AUS DEM NETZ! DIE GEHEIMEN QUELLEN!!11elf" steht..

da sollte man mal ansetzen


----------



## Ra-Tiel (12. November 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Rabowke am 12.11.2008 21:06 schrieb:
			
		

> ... sowas nennt man dann Support.


Warum sollte ich mich bei jemandem bedanken, dass er mir hilft Probleme zu beseitigen, die _ausschließlich_ auf seinem eigenen Mist gewachsen sind? Ich seh das als Selbstverständlichkeit an, Verursacherprinzip und so.



			
				Rabowke am 12.11.2008 21:26 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich wollte dich mit meinem Beitrag nur unterstützen. Ra-Tiel ist, sagen wir mal, etwas schwierig & braucht des öfteren mal Contra. [...]


-.-


----------



## stawacz79 (12. November 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Ra-Tiel am 12.11.2008 21:43 schrieb:
			
		

> Rabowke am 12.11.2008 21:06 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



wie schon gesagt die firma hatt nun mal nur einen einzigen zweck, die stellt den kopierschutz her den die entwicklerfirmen verlangen,oder bauen die auch autos,das wär mir neu....
ich an der stelle von securom hätte gesagt wenden sich sich bitte an die firma von der das spiel stammt und nichts weiter,,,bei EA is die letzte antwort jetzt 2 tage her und 2k hatt bisher garnich geantwortet,,,was wär denn wenn ich kein kopierschutzproblem hätte sondern ein ganz anderes?dann würde mir auch nich geholfen werden,,,die leute von securom(so blöd der kopierschutz ja wirklich ist)haben innerhalb von 30 min zurückgeschrieben,,und das is für ein supportcenter einfach mal top


----------



## Rabowke (12. November 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Huskyboy am 12.11.2008 21:43 schrieb:
			
		

> ist mir schon klar, nur ist das "wie es geht" nunmal ungefähr so öffentlicht wie ähm Sarah Connors eheprobleme


Und? Das ist doch im Grunde völlig egal für den Kurs der hier gefahren wird. 
Es sind einfach bestimmte Dinge festgelegt worden und daran haben sich bitte alle User zu halten. Sowas könnte man auch Hausrecht nennen und jeder, der der Meinung ist anderen erklären zu müssen wie problemlos man(n) doch Kopien / Spiele bekommen könnte kann sich sehr gerne ein anderes Forum suchen, wo solche Dinge "normal" sind. Hier nicht.   



> Fachwissen ist das sicherlich nicht, leider, nicht in zeiten wo auf Covern von magazinen "SO BEKOMMT MAN ALLES UMSONST AUS DEM NETZ! DIE GEHEIMEN QUELLEN!!11elf" steht..


Keine Frage. Wenn ich an der Tankstelle mir so die Cover ehemals 'guter' Magazine wie PC-Welt / Chip etc. anschaue, kann ich nur den Kopf schütteln. Einzig die c't ist ihren Wurzeln treu geblieben und wird aus diesem Grund auch nur noch gekauft.

Aber zurück zum Thema: andere Magazine interessieren uns hier überhaupt nicht. Das hier ist das offizielle Forum von Computec, sprich PCA / PCG und ehem. PCGH. Punkt.

Was andere Zeitschriften / Magazine so anstellen, ist deren Problem ... nicht unseres.


----------



## Huskyboy (12. November 2008)

*AW:*

aber eben da ist das problem, jeder der es nicht weiss wird durch diese magazine quasi aufgeklärt wie es eben geht.. und das zieht natürlich auch käufer

irgendwie kontraproduktiv, vorallem weil diese dann gleich direkt mal neben Film/Spielemagazinen liegen...

da ist dann am ende irgendwo nen kleiner kasten wo drin steht das es illegal ist..

da liegt ja eben das problem, früher musstest leute kennen die andere leute kennen die sowas haben, heute schlägste die PC Welt auf..


----------



## Rabowke (13. November 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Huskyboy am 12.11.2008 22:56 schrieb:
			
		

> aber eben da ist das problem, jeder der es nicht weiss wird durch diese magazine quasi aufgeklärt wie es eben geht..


Hast du meinen Text irgendwie nicht richtig gelesen?   

Es ist mir absolut egal ob in anderen Magazinen irgendwas steht.

Solange solche Beiträge nicht im Heft der PCG / PCA erscheinen, haben solche Beiträge auch nichts im Forum zu suchen.

Ich betone noch einmal, dass ist hier keine Diskussionsgrundlage sondern eine Richtlinie an die sich bitte alle zu halten haben.


----------



## DrProof (17. November 2008)

*AW:*

da ich Daniele von früher kenne, weiß ich das er kein bischen Spiele spielt. Verkauft halt seine Seele


----------



## Shinizm (3. Dezember 2008)

*AW:*

Guter Witz der RA3 Werbespot da oben.
 Und wer soll das Geschwätz jetzt ernst nehmen. Btw...der gesammte Installationsprotzes wurde durch Securom ja enorm verneinfacht....omg :/


----------

